# What are you listening to thread



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2006)

What are you listening to right now? 

I am listening to "Simple Man" by government mule but can hear my children talking behind me

Your turn


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 27, 2006)

India.Arie's TESTIMONY: VOL. 1 LIFE & RELATIONSHIP


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

A ticking clock...
The droning of my computer's fan...


----------



## pasazz (Sep 27, 2006)

I am currently listening to my father screaming at the TV!! Liverpool are not doing a good job on the pitch apparently... :doh:


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 27, 2006)

Right now I'm listening to a Gustav Mahler symphony.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 27, 2006)

My newest selection is the group Hinder. I reallllllly like them. If you like soft and soothing music, it's not for you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2006)

Vital Spark by Mirco De Govia 

I love trance music


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2006)

Album Five, Side B of the Herb Albert and the Tijuana Brass Collection (1966 recording)

(And I think I totally need a new needle)


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A ticking clock...
> The droning of my computer's fan...



.....:doh: ......


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 28, 2006)

My chill mix, Sublime, Bob Marley, Counting Crows, Joss Stone, ya know... chill music ^_^


----------



## saucywench (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm too lazy to go into my living room and play it, so I'm listening to Paper Thin (John Hiatt) by Buddy and Julie Miller on Rhapsody. Go find it, give it a listen. LOUD. It'll knock yer socks off.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 28, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> My chill mix, Sublime, Bob Marley, Counting Crows, Joss Stone, ya know... chill music ^_^



Hey man, I just found out that Eyes Adrift (grunge super-group) contained Krist Novoselic of Nirvana, Curt Kirkwood of the Meat Puppets, and Bud Gaugh of _Sublime_

I figured that I would throw that out. I've been really _digging_ into the past somewhat and listening to tunes that I missed out on during the grunge or post-grunge era. heh.  

The only song that I have heard from Eyes Adrift is called "Alaska." It's a pretty good song, I think!


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 29, 2006)

Slightly Stoopid- "Closer to the Sun"
CCR- "Someday Never Comes"
Bad Company- "Bad Company"


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 29, 2006)

A random mix of tunes that I've listened to thus far:

Mixed Bizness - Beck
Been Caught Stealing - Jane's Addiction
Man In The Box - Alice In Chains
Nobody's Real - Powerman 5000
Rooster - Alice In Chains
Wake Me Up Inside - Alice In Chains
Blow Up The Outside World - Soundgarden
All Apologies - Nirvana
Tommorrow - Silverchair
Wake Me Up When September Ends - Greenday
Big Bang Baby - Stone Temple Pilots
Wave Of Mutilation - The Pixies
Porch - Pearl Jam
Undertow - Tool
What You Are - Audioslave
Gotta Keep Them Seperated - The Offspring
Artificial Red - Mad Season
Accidently In Love - The Counting Crows
Breaking The Girl - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Lips Of An Angel - Hinder


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

Fu Manchu's Go For IT... live!!! If you have heard of them, I applaud you.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 29, 2006)

It's friday morning and I'm at work, and right now I'm listening to a sax player I just found on My Space named Rod Tate. Some really soulful smooth jazz stuff, which is just my speed this morning.  It's good stuff, check it out.... 

http://www.myspace.com/rodtate


----------



## CitizenKabuto (Sep 29, 2006)

Beck-The Information

'Cellphone's Dead' is the best song this fall IMHO  (One by one I'm gonna knock you out)

Yeah he is a Sciencetology freak now but this is still his best CD in years 

J

P.S. It comes out Oct. 3 but you can find it now if you know where to look


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 29, 2006)

All Prince Station - AOL Radio... it is a gift from the purple paisley heavens!:wubu:


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Sep 29, 2006)

At the moment, "Rockaliser Baby" by the Bonzo Dog Band . . .


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 29, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> It's friday morning and I'm at work, and right now I'm listening to a sax player I just found on My Space named Rod Tate. Some really soulful smooth jazz stuff, which is just my speed this morning.  It's good stuff, check it out....
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/rodtate


That's the kind of jazz I'd be listening to... Wonderful.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 29, 2006)

C'est a l'Amour Auquel Je Pense- Francoise Hardy.


(chirp)



(chirp)


yeah, I would think that not many people are fans, but hey, you asked.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix, now this is jus gettin me in the zone... I dont know fpr what but it is lol


----------



## elle camino (Sep 29, 2006)

chromeo - you're so gangsta. 
love love love.



edit: in the time it took to write that, it switched to:
dead prez - hell yeah


----------



## elle camino (Sep 29, 2006)

aaand now it's: ratatat - 17 years


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Bad Company- "Bad Company"




OOOOO Im a Bad Company fan-  


Im currently listening to Robert Plant's Little by Little


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 29, 2006)

Today it's been Hezekiah Jones, Darling New Neighbors, and Tito Puente.

TITO!!! You are deserving of _every_ exclamation point I follow your name with, mi hermano.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2006)

Yay!!!

I'm listening to The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe with their hit single "Let's Dance."

:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

Me too! 
But I had thought that "The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe" was the album title...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Me too!
> But I had thought that "The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe" was the album title...



Yeah!

That's the name of the band and that song is from album 2 from TBMPT, the (self-titled album.)

I hope that clarifies things.

The first album is pretty good too. I wish I could share it with ya. But I have misplaced it somehow when I moved.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 30, 2006)

Playing on the good old iPod right now - "Elusive" by Pepper Adams. Right before that was "Liszt Hungarian Rapsody #1 in F Minor" by the Philharmoic Hungarica, and next up is "Say It Again" by Chick Corea. God, I love this shuffle thing.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 30, 2006)

African Tribal beats, just finished up some yoga, and that is the best stuff to do it to, so relaxing yet just moves so well with your body that it helps your body move to any motion seemlessy like water, there is no better way to loosen up from a sport and just get relaxed


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Yeah!
> 
> That's the name of the band and that song is from album 2 from TBMPT, the (self-titled album.)
> 
> ...


I can see clearly now...

BTW, right now, I' m listening to some Dancewolf... Do you kow him?
The song is called SunStorm (RadioEdit).


----------



## Rainahblue (Sep 30, 2006)

Duran Duran!
Where's Esme?
 
"Hungry Like the Wolf" and "Rio" are the two I'm repeating right now.​


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 30, 2006)

Handel suites and Scarlatti sonatas (piano).


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

Dancewolf's new single

NeedlessNeedles...


----------



## Rainahblue (Dec 7, 2006)

"Dem Jeans" - Chingy

My hubby says if he hears this song one more time, he's sleeping in the snow. 

Damn Girl 
How'd you get all that in 
Dem Jeans 
Dem Jeans 
How'd you get all that in Dem 
Damn Girl 
How'd you get all that... 
I bet you had to jump up and down 
Just to put 'em on 
Bet you had to wiggle it around 
Just to put 'em on 
Bet you had to lay back on the bed 
Just to zip 'em up ...

Come on those lyrics TOTALLY apply to me! What's not to love?  ​


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I can see clearly now...
> 
> BTW, right now, I' m listening to some Dancewolf... Do you kow him?
> The song is called SunStorm (RadioEdit).



Oh yes!

I have somewhat of a starter collection of Dancewolf's music. Wish I had more.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 7, 2006)

_Summer Breeze_( Live), Seals and Croft


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 7, 2006)

Nasum: Human 2.0


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 7, 2006)

Kinki Kids: Jounestu (Passion)


----------



## Rainahblue (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh yeah I forgot... "My Love" - Justin Timberlake (the T.I. version).

Over and over and over...​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Oh yeah I forgot... "My Love" - Justin Timberlake (the T.I. version).
> 
> Over and over and over...​



OMG- I love that 

"what goes around/ comes around" is great, too on that album

Right now I'm listening to a Trance mix that an online DJ friend made me last year- it rocks the house


----------



## ActionPif (Dec 7, 2006)

I am currently commiting my aural receptacles to one of the finest musical works of all time:

Boz Scaggs' Magnum Opus, "Silk Degrees." 

Who could possibly resist: "Georgia", "Lowdown", "It's Over," and the "Lido Shuffle" and all of the other fine tracks on this 1976 classic? No warm blooded homo sapien, that stands to reason.


----------



## SchecterFA (Dec 7, 2006)

Today Is The Day --- In The Eyes Of God


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Dec 7, 2006)

the Brown's game....


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

I was listening to Orbital "The Box part 3" earlier.

Love it! :wubu:


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 8, 2006)

Light Grenades, the new CD from Incubus. Excellent work from a consistently amazing group, although the absence of former bassist Dirk Lance is still evident.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 8, 2006)

At this moment, I'm listening to the new Collectors' Choice reissue of _Sneakers_, the gang of d.i.y. southern pop-rockers who later became the dB's: lotsa smart jangly minor key guitar pop that really only hints at the glorious music these guys would produce in the 1980's . . .


----------



## James (Dec 8, 2006)

Random Movement - Last Nights Dream

if any of you like d&b you need to hear this tune!


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 8, 2006)

Anything by Cris Williamson and Teresa Trull.

And no, I'm not a lesbian.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 8, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> I
> Boz Scaggs' Magnum Opus, "Silk Degrees."




Oooooo, if ever there was a classic album...

BTW, I love the fact that the majority of music we're all groovin' to here isn't the stuff that's forced down our throats by mainstream media. There's a lot of music here I'm not familiar with (and I'm a blood hound for great music of ANY genre), so it's kind of refreshing to know people of talent that aren't in the mainstream machine are very much appreciated and supported.

That's all.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 8, 2006)

One last thing.

Anyone familiar with The Bran Flakes? What these folks do is they take children's songs (old and new) and they funk them up with remixes. Truly brilliant listening. Go to iTunes and listen to "Good Times a Goo Goo". It's a sample of Kermit The Frog saying "Moving right along in search of good times and good news" over this disco ragtime beat. Tasty as hell. Just imagine snippets from some of those old kiddy songs from Captain Kangeroo sampled over a polka/jazz groove.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2006)

"Mary" from the new CD Changes with Lisa Miskovsky.:wubu: 

"Mary, Mary I can't get you out of my head"


----------



## mejix (Dec 8, 2006)

betty carter _round midnight: the roulette years_



*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2006)

CJ Milner - August Mix 

75 minute mix of trance music- some of the best I have


----------



## Tooz (Dec 8, 2006)

http://www.last.fm/user/etooz


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

I've been on an Orbital kick lately.

So right now I'm listening to Lush 3-2.

Who knows what I'll be listening to later.

Perhaps anything or a little bit of everything.


----------



## Donna (Dec 8, 2006)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra's 'The Lost Christmas Eve'


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

I really like the sounds of the Trans-Siberian Orchestra. Very nice music! :bow:


----------



## mejix (Dec 8, 2006)

oh and i cannot get enough of http://pandora.com, a site that ripley suggested on another thread. it is *really really cool*. 

_once again, thanks ripley ripleyeskava_!






*


----------



## supersoup (Dec 8, 2006)

coheed and cambria-second stage turbine blade

:wubu:


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 9, 2006)

W00t, w00t at Coheed. Those fellas are amazing.

And tooz, that's a lot of Ween. I also heartily approve of the high-ranking Pedro the Lion and Ben Folds in your list.

Right now the song I'm playing is Minus the Bear - The Fix.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

"Live tomorrow" with Laleh 

and

"Friend like me" with Laura, Sweden

See on mySpace:happy: 

"It had to be you" with Lisa Ekdahl


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2006)

I am listening to John Lennon and Beatles songs, of course.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

Imagen.... That is just one my favorite songs ever!!! 
"You may say I'm Dreamer but I'm not the only one....I hope some day you'll join us and the world will be as one." 

Such ashame they took such Love from this world when he passed


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2006)

I broke out the Christmas music today. 

Right now it's my favorite Christmas song... All I Want for Christmas is You - Mariah Carey.

I don't want a lot for Christmas, 
there is just one thing I need
I don't care about the presents
underneath the Christmas tree
I just want you for my own
more than you could ever know
Make my wish come true...
All I want for Christmas...
Is youuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 9, 2006)

Villanova Basketball pre game show... good god Jay Wright is the sexiest man alive, I love listening to his radio show.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 9, 2006)

right this very second?
prince - why you wanna treat me so bad
next up?
sleater kinney - turn it on


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Right now? The buzzing of my comp.
Soon to come? Absurd by Fluke.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 9, 2006)

the champions of all time-kicking and screaming

oy i love these guys.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 9, 2006)

The Beatles - Love.

Terrific release if you haven't gotten it (warning: it is NOT a hits collection - more a freshly produced Beatles soundscape, created by George and Giles Martin for the Cirque de Soleil 'Love' show in Vegas).


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 10, 2006)

The SOundtrack to Disney's _Alladin. _Right now, it the music when the Cave of WOnders os found.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 10, 2006)

Happenstance said:


> W00t, w00t at Coheed. Those fellas are amazing.
> 
> And tooz, that's a lot of Ween. I also heartily approve of the high-ranking Pedro the Lion and Ben Folds in your list.
> 
> Right now the song I'm playing is Minus the Bear - The Fix.


Yeah, Ween is what I listen to when I am distressed...which I was, all Fall semester. Though, like the page says-- that does not accurately represent my listening, because it's just my iTunes. I also listen to my CD player in-home and in-car.

(Also, I accidentally leave iTunes on at night when I go to sleep, which can skew things.)

And I do love Pedro the Lion. Glad to find someone else who does, too.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 10, 2006)

Our Lady Peace - Starseed

I enjoy the Beatles, but don't play them much, in part because they were played to death by my family for the better part of my childhood, and I feel they've had more than their share of playing time in the ears of fans, it would only be fair to expand my horizons.


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm listening to 70's Black Music on AOL radio....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 10, 2006)

Christmas Music:
Sing along with Mitch Miller and the Gang

A Charlie Brown christmas

Seasons Greetings from moe.

Leon Redbone and Dr. John on Christmas Island

Christmas Swing


----------



## Esme (Dec 10, 2006)

_Mistletoe and Wine: A Seasonal Collection_ 
~Mediaeval Baebes

specifically _Gaudete_... my favortie track on the disc.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2006)

Fire Woman- by The Cult


----------



## elle camino (Dec 10, 2006)

Happenstance said:


> Minus the Bear


i love when i see random people listening to my friend's bands. 
<3


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Dec 10, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks - Muerte


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 10, 2006)

"Winter Dance" by Uttara-Kuru. An awesome, awesome composition made up of all sorts of Eastern instruments.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2006)

http://www.d-j.ru/

The radio station at that link- one of the posters here recommended it to me. It's great so far.... trance music- from Russia


----------



## Big D. (Dec 20, 2006)

Airchecks.(Tapes of radio broadcasts-vintage broadcasts.I have MANY hours of 60s/70s radio on tape & CD...)


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 20, 2006)

In their Darkened Shrines-Nile
Followed on the multi CD thing by
Of malice an dthe Magnum Heart- Misery Signals


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 20, 2006)

Donde Esta Santa Claus? by Augie Rios


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 20, 2006)

Billy Talent - River Below

With any luck, I'll be seeing them in February.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 20, 2006)

death cab for cutie - the new year

holiday mix i made on a whim, last night.


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 20, 2006)

Interpol - _Antics_


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Dec 26, 2006)

Cunninlynguists - Since When


----------



## Shala (Dec 26, 2006)

Buckcherry - Crazy Bitch


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2006)

A trance mix made for me by an ex-friend who was a trance DJ called IMC3- it is 54 minutes long and includes songs by Madonna, Bjork, and Late Night Alumni 

IMC = In Memory of Carol (aka me)  
It was the third and final one he made me  but I still have all the music at least


----------



## SummerG (Dec 27, 2006)

Fidelity- Regina Spektor


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 27, 2006)

Regina Spektor rocks my world.

What Comes Around - JT 

(I like the bridge...)


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 27, 2006)

The CPU fan on Server! sounding like it's going to need to be replaced very soon.


----------



## jaxjaguar (Dec 27, 2006)

Front 242 - Up Evil
Future Sound of London - Dead Cities


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2006)

Dave Ralph- Resident Alien


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 27, 2006)

Just listen on mySpace a lot of good music now I'm listen to:
Laura Sweden - Friend like me.  

and Hammerfall


----------



## saturdayasusual (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm listening to a random Beatles playlist. "Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da" is playing right now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

AC/DC- Back in Black album


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 29, 2006)

Mark Knopfler & Emmylou Harris "Real Live Roadrunning"

This came in used (cheap) at work so I borrowed it. Haven't decided if I'll keep it yet but their studio album from earlier this year, "All the Roadrunning" is much better.


----------



## Falling Boy (Dec 29, 2006)

Meinheld - mu-ziq


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 29, 2006)

Currently, a hot version of "Moondance" as performed by Keller Williams!


----------



## ripley (Dec 30, 2006)

My sister gave me _I Heard it on NPR: Shake These Blues_ for Christmas, and it has a song on it by Susan Tedeschi (It Hurt So Bad). She is AMAZING. I'm looking for more stuff by her right now. Why didn't someone tell me about her?? You're all in big trouble.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Dec 30, 2006)

Live In Milan Depeche Mode Touring The Angel 2 DVD + Bonus CD set I got from my bestest friend Buffie thanks to the awesome shopping of Mr. Buffie for Christmas!! 

We both went to see this tour in May as a graduation present for me and Dave Gahan got sick within 20 minutes of coming on stage. But wow if anyone knows about Depeche Mode we got a treat as Martin Gore sang several of his songs and songs that are normally sung by Dave!!

Thanks Mr. & Mrs. Buffie!!!!


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Dec 30, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks - The Immaculate Conception


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2006)

CJ Milner - August mix


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 30, 2006)

It's a Zach Braff kind of day:

Closer and The Fear You Won't Fall by Joshua Radin
Overkill by Colin Hay
New Slang by The Shins
Hey Julie by Fountains of Wayne
Superman by Lazlo Bane
and Poison by Bel Biv DeVoe (NO LAUGHING! lol, okay, go ahead...)


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 30, 2006)

The Avalanches - Since I Left You

yeah, all 900+ samples


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 31, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> http://www.d-j.ru/
> 
> The radio station at that link- one of the posters here recommended it to me. It's great so far.... trance music- from Russia



Dear, with New Year coming you!!!
Yes, d-j.ru - a thing interesting, however I like the Californian children more: http://www.di.fm/ 
Now I listen to section TRANCE where very often it is possible to hear to very interesting tracks of progressive music.
Blows up and gets!

Respect



DJ Max 

View attachment franc12.jpg


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 31, 2006)

Cream - Crossroads


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2006)

mmm12mmm said:


> Dear, with New Year coming you!!!
> Yes, d-j.ru - a thing interesting, however I like the Californian children more: http://www.di.fm/
> Now I listen to section TRANCE where very often it is possible to hear to very interesting tracks of progressive music.
> Blows up and gets!
> ...




I already know about di.fm- great station, too!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 31, 2006)

Queen - The Game


----------



## Paul Fannin (Dec 31, 2006)

"Go On" by George Strait


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2006)

Di.fm on this cold and rainy NYE


----------



## mejix (Dec 31, 2006)

getting ready to bring in the new year with louis armstrong, fats waller, chico buarque and omara portuondo!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 31, 2006)

Sean Lennon - Dead Meat

Yeah, John's kid.
Yeah, it's good.


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 1, 2007)

Mickey's Son and Daughter - Bonzo Dog Band


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 1, 2007)

"Little Sister" Elvis Presley


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 1, 2007)

Frankie Valley - "Stay Just a Little Bit Longer"


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 1, 2007)

"Love Is Alive" Gary Wright


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 1, 2007)

Sophomore Slump or Comeback of the Year - Fall Out Boy
What You Own - Rent
Backstabber - Dresden Dolls
Iris - Live


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

"January Mix 06" from an old friend


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 1, 2007)

Social Distortion - Prison Bound


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 1, 2007)

_Think Like the Waves_, a jazz trio CD from last year by guitarist/oud player Gordon Grdina with bassist Gary Peacock and drummer Paul Motian (who are gods on their respective instruments.) It's beautiful, fluid, deep, somewhat melancholy abstract jazz, impressionistic and meditative like most things Motian plays on. Great stuff!


----------



## Buffie (Jan 1, 2007)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Live In Milan Depeche Mode Touring The Angel 2 DVD + Bonus CD set I got from my bestest friend Buffie thanks to the awesome shopping of Mr. Buffie for Christmas!!
> 
> We both went to see this tour in May as a graduation present for me and Dave Gahan got sick within 20 minutes of coming on stage. But wow if anyone knows about Depeche Mode we got a treat as Martin Gore sang several of his songs and songs that are normally sung by Dave!!
> 
> Thanks Mr. & Mrs. Buffie!!!!



You're welcome, Misse! You deserve it after the HORRIBLE TRAGEDY that was the KC Depeche Mode concert. Not even tacos could fill the void left within my heart that night. 

Right now I am listening to ... uhh... I don't know what it is but there's lots of Hammond organ and cool rythm tracks.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What are you listening to right now?
> 
> I am listening to "Simple Man" by government mule but can hear my children talking behind me
> 
> Your turn





I was listening/watching the movie "National Treasure".... laptop in lap.... I'll probably find something else to listen/watch.....


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 1, 2007)

"...And Roses and Roses" Andy Williams


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 1, 2007)

_A Line of Deathless Kings_, the latest from longtime UK doom metal kings My Dying Bride. I just got the CD and opened it up, now I'm on cut #4. Can't say I'm at ALL knocked out, but then again this is their ninth album. How long can I seriously expect to love a band who, at the time of their ninth album is still giving their CDs titles like _A Line of Deathless Kings_? A little pretentious, you might say? Ah well, I loved many of their earlier ones so this one will probably grow on me.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 2, 2007)

OK, My Dying Bride turned out to be good. I played it four times (twice on "shuffle" play.) I do that a lot (play it several times in a row, usually on "shuffle") with something new.

Now hearing for the first time_The Real New Fall LP (formerly "Country on the Click")_, U.S. version, fer cryin' out loud. (Too many versions.)


----------



## jjgreen14 (Jan 2, 2007)

someday by nickelback


----------



## love dubh (Jan 2, 2007)

Switching between Nina Simone's "Remixed and Reimagined" album and Thievary Corporation's "Versions."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 2, 2007)

The soundtrack of Donkey Kong Country. That game really did have great music.


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 3, 2007)

You Really Got a Hold On Me by The Beatles


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 3, 2007)

Undertow, Tool


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 3, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks


----------



## fatkid420 (Jan 3, 2007)

Bay Area - Lil wyte


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 3, 2007)

"No Sugar Tonight / New Mother Nature" - The Guess Who
"Fire on High" - ELO
"Superstition" - Stevie Wonder
"Steady as she Goes" - The Raconteurs
"Here it Goes Again" - OK Go (this song is painfully catchy and I hate it)
"Send me on my Way" - Rusted Root
"Runaway Train" - Soul Asylum


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 3, 2007)

Deepak Chopra - Serenity

Eric Roberson - Couldn't Hear Me

Tito Puente - Oye Como Va (makes me wanna move my booty)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 3, 2007)

CD: Wicked-Shemekia Copeland 
Singles: Working Man-Rush
Feels Like Rain-Buddy Guy
The Game-Motorhead


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 4, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song


----------



## fatlane (Jan 4, 2007)

Dead on Time - Queen


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 4, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Lovin' You


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

the rent soundtrack. i really fucking love this.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 4, 2007)

Corey Smith- Undertones

Every song = my so called Southern life.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 4, 2007)

Dirty Vegas- Days Go By


Love that video


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 4, 2007)

Breaking Benjamin - Simple Design

I forgot how much I enjoyed We Are Not Alone.


----------



## starwater (Jan 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> the rent soundtrack. i really fucking love this.



Me too! Love it.

Movie or the play?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

starwater said:


> Me too! Love it.
> 
> Movie or the play?



the play, the original soundtrack


----------



## starwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Sweet.


Right now, I'm listening to Les Miserables.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 4, 2007)

Carla has the Rent Soundtrack (Broadway) on ALL THE TIME......I still love it, but it's just beginning to lose its lustre.
My job involves driving almost all day, and I've been listening to Daniela Cotton & the Pistoleros CD called Small White Town. She's a local (Jersey girl......yay!), and her music kicks ass. She's been opening for Jeffrey Gaines in the tri-State area.
For you MySpacers, here's hers http://www.myspace.com/danieliacottonmusic


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 5, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven


----------



## Michael Lightbringer (Jan 5, 2007)

Right now? Phish's Round Room. Before that I played my System of a Down collection.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 5, 2007)

88.7 WBFO :batting:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 5, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks, of course. 

Servants in Heaven, Kings in Hell is the album at present.


----------



## starwater (Jan 5, 2007)

Pinch Me by Barenaked Ladies


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> the rent soundtrack. i really fucking love this.





starwater said:


> Me too! Love it.



Ooooh! Count me in. That's what I'll be listening to (singing, lol) on the way to work.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 5, 2007)

Loft - Hold On





David Guetta - Love Don`t let Me Go


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2007)

^^^omg......I can't help but love the dancing smileys.....


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 5, 2007)

CCR - Born on the Bayou


----------



## starwater (Jan 6, 2007)

"What do you do with a B.A. in English" from the musical _Avenue Q,_



Always hits home. :doh:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 6, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - Black Dog


----------



## Obesus (Jan 6, 2007)

"Damage Addict"...the Bill Laswell remix...


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Jan 6, 2007)

Aesop Rock - No Regrets


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 6, 2007)

Rear channels taken from the Band On The Run quadraphonic mix.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 6, 2007)

"Mockingbird" Carly Simon/James Taylor


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 6, 2007)

Let It Be (Ebbetts Blue Box needledrop)

I wasn't going to get technical, but "Let It Be" isn't ten letters...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2007)

Horse with No Name by America


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Horse with No Name by America



I love that song. It really makes jingle with a jingle.  


I'm listening the sound track of _Titanic_. It is on DVD; I love the music of it.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 6, 2007)

Obesus said:


> "Damage Addict"...the Bill Laswell remix...



I have that one! Laswell is a Remix God.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 6, 2007)

Bert and Ernie's Sing-Along. Probably one of my favorite albums from childhood (1975), which both I and my sister enjoyed thoroughly. Found a copy of it online and have been listening to it with my son all day. Gotta love the classics. It's a shame most of the classic Sesame Street kid's albums are not reprinted onto CD, while tripe like "Bratz Girls Sing" gets cranked out everywhere.


----------



## thepiscn (Jan 6, 2007)

Sharam's (one half of Deep Dish) 2006.12.24 Essential Mix from BBC Radio 1. I am just loving this mix. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 6, 2007)

How High the Moon, Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

Peace and quiet, basically though for right now.  

I did get myself a portable mp3 player not too long ago. Love it!
I've been listening to the 80s (B52s, Bananarama, Cyndi Lauper, etc.)
Then I've also listened to various other stuff on disc full of megaloads of things like: (Nelly, Busta Rhymes, Queen, David Bowie, Tool, Mogwai, Tortoise, Arab Strap, Chimaira, Pantera, Avril Lavigne, Weezer, Collective Soul, and the list goes on.) 

It's fun listening to one disc that can take you "seemingly" so long to finish.  I believe that my portable mp3 player can play up to 750 minutes of music.  I don't have anything that long on one disc yet, though. :happy:

I know that there are other gadgets (even smaller) that hold tons more music than the one I've got. But I'm content right now with what I've got.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2007)

thepiscn said:


> Sharam's (one half of Deep Dish) 2006.12.24 Essential Mix from BBC Radio 1. I am just loving this mix. I can't get enough of it.



Is there a link to that mix if it's posted on the net or a link to that station?


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 7, 2007)

"Shake You Down" Gregory Abbott


----------



## ripley (Jan 7, 2007)

_Joyful Noise_, by The Derek Trucks Band


and a Peggy Lee CD a wonderful friend sent me for Christmas. 


...you give me fever...when you touch me...fever when you hold me tight


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 7, 2007)

"Golden Years" David Bowie.....Ripley


----------



## ripley (Jan 7, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> "Golden Years" David Bowie.....Ripley





I'm not too sure about the Derek Trucks Band...I got it because it had Susan Tedeschi on one of the songs, but overall...mweh.


----------



## Esme (Jan 7, 2007)

Mike Rowe's "Dirty Jobs" song.  (the video's online... quite amusing)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2007)

CJ Milner August Mix

Trance music at it's best


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2007)

jedi mind tricks' first album. it's so great.

track : books of blood - coming of tan


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 7, 2007)

Sister Nancy...loves me some reggae.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 8, 2007)

the Rush Limbaugh program on the EIB Network..hehe


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 8, 2007)

Akon ft. Snoop Dogg - I Wanna Love You


----------



## Tooz (Jan 8, 2007)

iTunes party shuffle.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 9, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - Rock and Roll


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 9, 2007)

A mix of songs by The Arcade Fire...sooo good


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 9, 2007)

Mary Jane and Jagermiester by the Suppervillans... hmmm, I could go for some now


----------



## swordchick (Jan 9, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> Akon ft. Snoop Dogg - I Wanna Love You


 
My best friend just bought his CD and we are addicted. I love "Smack That". But I'm listening to Lou Rawls "You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine".


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 9, 2007)

"Sweet Transvestite" from the Rocky Horror Picture Show soundtrack.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

I was just listening to Radiohead, Nirvana, and The Foo Fighters on youtube earlier.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Destiny with Melody Club, its not my music but its on now:huh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 9, 2007)

Miguel Zenon - Jazz Sax


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh yeah!

I was listening to some of Timberwolf's music earlier also. Dancewolf music!


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 10, 2007)

"A Little Bit More" Dr Hook


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 10, 2007)

Three Little Birds - Bob Marley


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 10, 2007)

_Eddie Palmieri_, his self-titled CD aka _The White Album._

Very kool brassy salsa jazz album from '81 by the dynamic pianist/bandleader.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2007)

Some woman singing cabaret style on the old cartoon the kids have on the TV behind me...


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 10, 2007)

EMERY - The Question

AWESOME CD, band, everything...hopefully going to see them play on the 1st or the 3rd. Who wants to go? (The 1st in DC, the 3rd in Norfolk, VA...)


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 10, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 10, 2007)

Grateful Dead - Franklin's Tower


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

I have been listen to some old goodies by BB King. Now just "BB´s Blues"


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 10, 2007)

"Walk Like An Egyptian" Bangles


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 10, 2007)

John Mayer - Something's Missing


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 10, 2007)

Eric Clapton

Wonderful Tonight

Don't blame me, it's on Sirius....I mean it's better than "Lady in Red" (which I admit I like)


----------



## SummerG (Jan 11, 2007)

Reach Up for the Sunrise - Duran Duran... I listen to this song whenever I have to wake up in the actual morning hours... since I am *not* a morning person.


----------



## Shala (Jan 11, 2007)

Amarillo Sky - I think its Jason Aldean.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 11, 2007)

Take Me or Leave Me - Rent, Original Broadway Cast Soundtrack


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 11, 2007)

Slaves of Freedom by Neil Innes


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 11, 2007)

"Angel (Live at Boulder)" - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 12, 2007)

Shala said:


> Amarillo Sky - I think its Jason Aldean.



yup, you're right. great song, which says alot, since i dont really like most of what they call country music today. my brother saw him live, he puts on a good show from what he said.

right now im listening to Stevie Ray Vaughn - Texas Flood


----------



## Accept (Jan 12, 2007)

"Theme from Batman the Animated Series" - Danny Elfman

cuz I'm watching it


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 12, 2007)

"Get Closer" Seals & Crofts


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 12, 2007)

Kool Moe Dee - They Want Money

wanna talk about a real MC? Moe Dee should be the first words outta your mouth.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 12, 2007)

motley crue - live wire


and while i typed that it switched to:

sleater-kinney - youth decay


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 12, 2007)

So She Dances

Josh Groban


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 12, 2007)

"(Let Me Be Your) Teddy Bear" Elvis Presley


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 12, 2007)

_"Golden Throats 4 - Celebrities Butcher the Beatles"_

Weird compilation of super trashy glitz covers of Beatles tunes. Right now it's Xaviera Hollander aka "The Happy Hooker" doing _Michelle_ LOL. 

Oooo, now Mae West doing _Day Tripper!_  Shatner's _Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds_ might be the best thing on here.


----------



## clubgossip (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't know if anyone here has heard of New Zealand's own Steriogram...but two great songs are:

Fat and Proud
and
Big Lady Lovin'

Download and enjoy!

Thought it might be fitting to let all you lovely people in on NZ's little secret.


----------



## scarcity (Jan 12, 2007)

Today I've listened to:

Number 1,2 and 3 The Cult - She Sells Sancuary (Love it!)
Judas Priest - Painkiller (I've worshipped that guitar solo for 4 years now  )
Alice in Chains - Rooster (Layne Staley's voice... mmm, mmmmmm)
Billy Idol - Rebel Yell (driving and singing, great combination)
Motörhead - Ace of Spades (hate his voice bot the everything else is good)
A Perfect Cirlce - Judith (great lyrics)
A Perfect Cirlce - Blue
Þeyr - Are You Still There (Icelandic band, 30 year old song, it always reminds me of my cute 24 year old chubby mathematics teacher this fall)
The Knife - Heartbeats
Bubbi - Lukkan og ég (Icelandic solo artist, he sings about his son playing in the yard in the summertime)
Smashing Pumpkins - 1979


----------



## swordchick (Jan 12, 2007)

scarcity said:


> The Cult - She Sells Sancuary (Love it!)
> Smashing Pumpkins - 1979


 
I love those songs  and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Accept (Jan 12, 2007)

scarcity said:


> Motörhead - Ace of Spades (hate his voice bot the everything else is good)



It's hard NOT to hate Lemmy's vocals -- the key is to hate it so much that you enjoy it!


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 12, 2007)

"That's the Way It Is" Celine Dion


----------



## scarcity (Jan 12, 2007)

Accept said:


> It's hard NOT to hate Lemmy's vocals -- the key is to hate it so much that you enjoy it!



Oh, I've been trying. But it's just so damn hard! I always picture him on the toilet when he sings.... if you know what I mean  



swordchick said:


> I love those songs  and welcome to the forums!



Thanks


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

Sogno album by A. Bocelli until Cosmic Jans and our youngan comes home.. then it is guitar hero and ozzy.. ugh


----------



## Accept (Jan 12, 2007)

scarcity said:


> Oh, I've been trying. But it's just so damn hard! I always picture him on the toilet when he sings.... if you know what I mean



I know exactly what you mean...

"Aaayce of spayeee-" *plop*


----------



## scarcity (Jan 12, 2007)

Accept said:


> I know exactly what you mean...
> 
> "Aaayce of spayeee-" *plop*



*laughs*  Excactly what I mean...


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 12, 2007)

"I would walk 500 miles" .... i think it's by the proclaimers? maybe? Is that even a group? I remember they were twins and they had glasses.


...am I thinking of the right guys at all? :huh:


----------



## zynth (Jan 12, 2007)

Got to listen to a favourite of mine.

Babyshambles - Down in Albion.

Really like this album, it's one of those ones that you shouldn't force yourself o listen and take it in gradually.

Good for car journeys, let me tell you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> "I would walk 500 miles" .... i think it's by the proclaimers? maybe? Is that even a group? I remember they were twins and they had glasses.
> 
> 
> ...am I thinking of the right guys at all? :huh:



Yes, you are


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

Just listen to "Not ready to make nice".
I love those girls as we say in Sweden "Only dead fishes follow the current" :blink:


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2007)

"Like a Stone" - Audioslave


----------



## supersoup (Jan 13, 2007)

tiffany-i think we're alone now.

it's a dance party over here!!!


----------



## ripley (Jan 13, 2007)

Something Beautiful by Clem Snide. A friend sent it to me and I'm lovin' it.


----------



## James (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm hungover...

so its sugary tea and biscuits as I sit and listen to Belle and Sebastian's, Tigermilk this morning...


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 13, 2007)

"Give A Peace A Chance" Plastic Ono Band


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2007)

James said:


> I'm hungover...



Likewise!

My panacea is invoking high school nostalgia with some mid-90s Sublime.

"Burritos" - Sublime


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 13, 2007)

Beatles - Rock & Roll Music


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2007)

The Sounds - Living inAmerica.

Listen here:http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=123679382


----------



## elle camino (Jan 13, 2007)

ghostface killa - fishscale. 

it's been so long since i've loved a new hiphop album. i can't hear enough of it.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 13, 2007)

Elvis Costello's _Almost Blue_, his "country" album from '81. I never heard this back in the day 'cos cover versions usually weren't my thing. I like it less than all his other early albums but it's still good.

The real reason I bought it is for the bonus disc which has _two_ versions of "Psycho" (not the manic '60s garage classic by the Sonics - this is a creepy country pop ballad.) I love it!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 13, 2007)

A live365 net radio station. 1920's and 30's music.

Tracy


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 13, 2007)

For Your Love - The Yardbirds


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 13, 2007)

"Dark Horse" George Harrison


----------



## Obesus (Jan 13, 2007)

....by Atomic Rooster...the band that Vincent Crane started after his gig with The Crazy World of Arthur Brown...oh, who is that guy on the right next to John DuCann? Wasn't he in some other band?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

_Les Djinns_ -- Djuma Soundsystem (Trentmoller remix)
_Offshore_ -- Chicane (original ambient mix)
_Pilot_ -- Notwist

-Rusty
(Sirius Ch. 33: Chill)


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 13, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....by Atomic Rooster...the band that Vincent Crane started after his gig with The Crazy World of Arthur Brown...oh, who is that guy on the right next to John DuCann? Wasn't he in some other band?



I love that band! That was the first song I ever heard by them (cowbell city!)  and it made me run out and buy the album when I was a kid. Carl Palmer's not the drummer on that song tho, is that the guy in the pic?


----------



## KerrieKat (Jan 14, 2007)

Band Of Horses - The Funeral

I love the lead singers voice.


----------



## Obesus (Jan 14, 2007)

Carl Palmer was the drummer for Atomic Rooster for a brief period right before that Keith Emerson guy called him up to be in Emerson, Lake and Palmer! I don't think he was in Atomic Rooster long enough to have recorded much, which is a pity,eh? Fascinating bit of music history, though! Drummer Paul Hammond replaced Palmer along the way and recorded most of the band's big hits. :bow: 

http://www.atomic-rooster.com/



Santaclear said:


> I love that band! That was the first song I ever heard by them (cowbell city!)  and it made me run out and buy the album when I was a kid. Carl Palmer's not the drummer on that song tho, is that the guy in the pic?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 14, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Carl Palmer was the drummer for Atomic Rooster for a brief period right before that Keith Emerson guy called him up to be in Emerson, Lake and Palmer! I don't think he was in Atomic Rooster long enough to have recorded much, which is a pity,eh? Fascinating bit of music history, though! Drummer Paul Hammond replaced Palmer along the way and recorded most of the band's big hits. :bow:
> http://www.atomic-rooster.com/



Palmer was the drummer on their whole first album, just called _Atomic Roooster_ (I think there were 3 "o''s in the title for some reason) which only came out in the UK. Then he left to join ELP. While in HS I cunningly arranged a trade for that first LP with my friend whose older brother was in the record biz and had given it to him. (It was OK, the friend didn't like AR.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2007)

Liszt's Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178 - SIRIUS Symphony Hall


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2007)

commercials. :doh:


----------



## James (Jan 14, 2007)

having a beer listening to Miles Davis' - Kind of Blue


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2007)

"Taksim on the Udd" - Simon Shaheen


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 14, 2007)

It will be a Miles Davis consert from 1970 on Isle of Wight on TV tonight.
But now Im listen to Totta Näslund´s last ever CD. He died a year ago


----------



## James (Jan 14, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> It will be a Miles Davis consert from 1970 on Isle of Wight on TV tonight.
> But now Im listen to Totta Näslund´s last ever CD. He died a year ago



I've been listening to a lot of Miles Davis of late... dunno why... I'm not into Jazz particularly... it just seems to be good music to listen to while doing up my house...

Am particularly liking Flamenco Sketches off that album...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not listening to anything right now because TSL is still asleep and I don't want to wake her up. So I'm content to surf the internet and eat a bowl of cereal. :eat1:


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 14, 2007)

Sunshine of Your Love - Cream


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 14, 2007)

Pachelbel's Cannon in D, but only because Stan hates it so much.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 14, 2007)

"You Better You Bet" Who


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2007)

Nothing! I have loads of mp3s, and I just realized I'm listening to.. nothing.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 15, 2007)

this song.
it's always nice to have a good 3 minute, 13 seconds-long cry.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 15, 2007)

elle camino said:


> this song.
> it's always nice to have a good 3 minute, 13 seconds-long cry.



that song does it to me everytime.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 15, 2007)

Deee-Lite - Groove Is In The Heart

one of the greatest dance cuts ever...hands down.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 15, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Listen To What the Man Said" Wings


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 15, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2007)

Catch a falling star - Perry Como


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 16, 2007)

"I Guess That's Why They Call It the Blues" Elton John


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 16, 2007)

Studying Politics - Emery 

(the latter is the name of the band)

oh, I heart these BOYZ!!! goodness!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 16, 2007)

*colorblind is kick ass ; >*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 16, 2007)

Abbey Road - The Beatles -- supposedly one of the best sounding copies available.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 16, 2007)

Bicycle race: QUEEN.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 16, 2007)

Lilly Allen- Smile

I like her voice


----------



## Shala (Jan 16, 2007)

The one that's stuck in my head....that damn Beyonce' song. "To the left. To the left. Everything you own in a box to the left" Good Heavens, I've been hearing it for hours!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 18, 2007)

Shala said:


> The one that's stuck in my head....that damn Beyonce' song. "To the left. To the left. Everything you own in a box to the left" Good Heavens, I've been hearing it for hours!!!



Irreplaceable is a good song...

Stardust- Music Sounds Better With You (Bob Sinclair Remix)

If you like electronic, this song is sexay!!!!


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2007)

John Lee Hooker "Real Folk Blues" CD


----------



## Accept (Jan 18, 2007)

"Windowpane" by Opeth

on pandora.com

Man, this song is beautiful...


----------



## swordchick (Jan 18, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Irreplaceable is a good song...
> 
> Stardust- Music Sounds Better With You (Bob Sinclair Remix)
> 
> If you like electronic, this song is sexay!!!!


 
Both are great songs...But I'm listening to Irreplaceable now!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 18, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 18, 2007)

Bob Marley - Trenchtown Days: The Birth of A Legend


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2007)

The Cure - A Forest


----------



## Rainahblue (Jan 18, 2007)

"Can I Have It Like That?" Pharrell ft. Gwen Stefani​


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 19, 2007)

Mrs. Fuzzy (she's calling to me from the kitchen, telling me that the cookies are ready)


----------



## Isa (Jan 19, 2007)

Not Like Me from Chemical Messiah by Cherrie Blue


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Break it Off- Rihanna and Sean Paul


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 19, 2007)

The C.N. Tower belongs to the Dead - Owen Pallett


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 19, 2007)

A classical piano podcast with Italian commentary. Pianissimo. That's the only word I understand. Soothing, though.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 19, 2007)

Dr Alban- it's my life


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2007)

Thinking Back- Color Me Badd


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2007)

Lady Fingers- Lucious Jackson

Well I got ladyfingers baby
I got kidgloves
baby I got heart

This is definitely my song 


Yeah, my winamp is toggling


----------



## Bagalute (Jan 19, 2007)

Flogging Molly - Whistles the Wind


----------



## Tina (Jan 19, 2007)

The last song I listened to was Beck's "Loser." Been filling up the iPod Shuffle my honey gave me for Christmas!!


----------



## William (Jan 19, 2007)

John Legend

Album Once Again




William





Tina said:


> The last song I listened to was Beck's "Loser." Been filling up the iPod Shuffle my honey gave me for Christmas!!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 19, 2007)

Van Hagar - Right Now


----------



## malvineous (Jan 20, 2007)

Over the Hills and Far Away by Nightwish


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 20, 2007)

"Running Scared" Roy Orbison


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2007)

Magnet and Steal - Walter Egan


----------



## William (Jan 20, 2007)

The Babyface Songbook -- Kirk Whalum

William



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Magnet and Steal - Walter Egan


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Rare recordings from Nirvana

and the song "Aneurism" off of Nirvana's "Incesticide" album.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 21, 2007)

Shakedown- At night

Next up is:
Johnick Meets FTL- A Breath of Fresh Air


----------



## ManWithBreasts (Jan 21, 2007)

Audioslave - Shadow of the Sun

Next:

Cartel - If I Fail


----------



## furious styles (Jan 21, 2007)

the blizzard man : rap song


----------



## William (Jan 21, 2007)

Love's Taken Over Chante Moore (1992)

Played on William's Palace of Sounds

http://music.yahoo.com/lc/?rt=0&rp1=0&rp2=1203315201


----------



## scarcity (Jan 21, 2007)

I discovered this song yesterday (thank god for the Internet).

*Pamela with the band Dúkkulísurnar* (the band members are all female).

It's from the time when my mom partied every weekend  (early 80s). 

The song is about an accidental pregnancy and consequently wanting to be Pamela from the TV shows Dallas.

I would classify it as punk rock


----------



## UberAris (Jan 21, 2007)

Chronicles of Narnia Rap (SNL Skit)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2007)

Imagine- remade by A Perfect Circle

I love the new spin they put on a classic by changing the tone of the music


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 22, 2007)

John Mayer - I'm Gonna Find Another You

(echoes of Ray Charles in this one...)


----------



## scarcity (Jan 22, 2007)

I love this song! Discovered it today and it's been on repeat on my iTunes player.

KMFDM - Professional Killer

(I also like Every Day's A Good Day by the same band)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hinder - Lips of an Angel


----------



## William (Jan 22, 2007)

How can I be sure -- Young Rascals




daddyoh70 said:


> Hinder - Lips of an Angel


----------



## James (Jan 23, 2007)

I am listening to Aim - Walking on through on repeat at the moment...


----------



## Shala (Jan 23, 2007)

The Blower's Daughter - Damien Rice


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2007)

Aaliyah- Back and Forth


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 23, 2007)

*The Ultimate Collection by Mary Wells*

She just had not only an amazing vocal range, but also a textural and emotional range to her songs. She could go from singing a smooth, jazz-like ballad to belting out a blues like it was nothing. Her music is timeless; classics like "Two Lovers," "Laughing Boy" "You Beat Me To The Punch" "The One Who Really Loves You" "What Love Has Joined Together" and "Oh Little Boy" and of course the perenial favorite "My Guy" sound as bold and fresh today as they did in the early days of Motown. 

I remember being a young kid, and hearing my dad play these old records downstairs late at night. He thought I was sleeping, but I was really at the top of the stairs singing along! lol This is, for me, feel good music at its finest.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 23, 2007)

Graham Coxon's _Love Travels at Illegal Speeds_ (current Britpop by the former Blur guitarist - with more than a trace of the Buzzcocks in it).


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 23, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> *The Ultimate Collection by Mary Wells*
> 
> She just had not only an amazing vocal range, but also a textural and emotional range to her songs. She could go from singing a smooth, jazz-like ballad to belting out a blues like it was nothing. Her music is timeless; classics like "Two Lovers," "Laughing Boy" "You Beat Me To The Punch" "The One Who Really Loves You" "What Love Has Joined Together" and "Oh Little Boy" and of course the perenial favorite "My Guy" sound as bold and fresh today as they did in the early days of Motown.



Of course, one of the big ingredients to Mary's great sound was soulful genius Smokey Robinson: I love that guy's stuff. . .


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 23, 2007)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Of course, one of the big ingredients to Mary's great sound was soulful genius Smokey Robinson: I love that guy's stuff. . .



You said it, man! A seemless blend of melody, harmony, lyrical poetry and tight grooves; Smokey is and will always be one of the greatest songwriters of all time.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Jan 23, 2007)

Aesop Rock - Coma


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2007)

Crazy on You - Heart


----------



## William (Jan 23, 2007)

Le Grand -- David Benoit 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Crazy on You - Heart


----------



## Tooz (Jan 23, 2007)

Turn On the Water - Afghan Whigs


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwWsbNL9xXE

Eclectic Method- Brand New '07

Hip Hop words with influences from other genres in the background.. Me likey alot....


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 24, 2007)

George Harrison - All Things Must Pass


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

tiffany-i think we're alone now


and i threw my hairs up into a side ponytail just for the occasion!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2007)

Look Out Weekends by Debbie Deb


----------



## HOOD_BOSS (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm listening to "Hip Hop is Dead" by Nas and "The Format" by AZ.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpOrIlYPil4


----------



## fatlane (Jan 25, 2007)

"Johnny Blade" - Black Sabbath


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 25, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpOrIlYPil4



great song...waaaw thanks for sharing Wagimawr  

also I found this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oSCF8Bl-ys

this song not in English language..but here are the translation..

Abdel Kader, my master, my guide
Ease my pain, make me strong
Help me through the dark night of my soul
O sweet girl of my homeland
Why is my heart so troubled
While yours is at peace?
In spite of love's many pleasures
She's turned away and left me
After a night of bliss
Abdel Kader, keeper of the keys
Keeper of my soul
I have left heaven and come back to earth
Away from her arms
I pray life is long enough to let me start over
Heal me and turn me away from my pain 


hope you enjoy it :batting:


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Jan 27, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> Jedi Mind Tricks, of course.



The Psyco-Social, etc...to be exact.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIsYDWD1lgA

I don't think I've been able to enjoy Sesame Street like this for quite some time now.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ted Nugent - Stranglehold


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 28, 2007)

Superstitious- Stevie Wonder


----------



## nosaj (Jan 29, 2007)

The new Shins album. It's quite good, but a good deal of the album strikes me as background music.


----------



## KeKe (Jan 29, 2007)

India Arie's Testimony and Beyonce's B-day are on constant rotation.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 29, 2007)

The end credits to Star Wars: Episode III


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 29, 2007)

Kool G Rap - 1 With A Bullet


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Superstitious- Stevie Wonder


snagged one of you with my link, I see. 

Currently? Matchbox 20, before I delete it from my computer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2007)

Gabriel & Dresdan- As the Rush Comes (chillout mix featuring Andain)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> snagged one of you with my link, I see.




I actually knew and had that Stevie Wonder song before I even met you- I'm cool like that


----------



## Carrie (Jan 29, 2007)

Tom Petty's Highway Companion. Ehh, I know, I'm obsessed, sue me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2007)

^^^I think Full Moon Fever is his best album but listening to the Greatest Hits is always my fave


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 29, 2007)

Ache Brasil-Paranaue
A nice Capoeira Music Video... Easy listening and sexy kicks .
I'm not 1/2 as good as any of them, but I'm working on it  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqUKgWLr-jc


----------



## scarcity (Jan 31, 2007)

I love to post on this thread  

Today I've listened to:

Disarmonia Mundi - Quicksand Simmetry
Disarmonia Mundi - Celestial Furnace

A Perfect Cirlce - The CDs Mer De Noms, Thirteenth Step and a few songs from Emotive. Great study music  It's on repeat


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 31, 2007)

Kozmic Blues - Janis Joplin


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 31, 2007)

Black Eyed Peas, Elephunk, which somehow ended up on my I-tunes list (I'm guessing one of my kids had something to do with this). It's.... interesting.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Black Eyed Peas, Elephunk, which somehow ended up on my I-tunes list (I'm guessing one of my kids had something to do with this). It's.... interesting.




*some of my favoritist workout music in the world....but today it was my man from DETROIT..............

K I D R O C K*


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, let's see. In the car, it was Greg Dulli. Now, it's Coheed + Cambria: Good Apollo, I'm Burning Star IV.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 31, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *some of my favoritist workout music in the world....but today it was my man from DETROIT..............
> 
> K I D R O C K*



I can definitely see why it would be good workout music. I can hardly sit still, I wanna dance so much.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 31, 2007)

All the people, so many people
And they all go hand in hand
Hand in hand through their...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 31, 2007)

Crazy by Seal


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Instrumental Moods - a CD with a compilation of artists (3rd Force, Enigma, Ottmar Liebert, Cusco, Sacred Spirits, Eric Serra, Jesse Cook, Eric Johnson, Neal Schon, Massive Attack, Santana, Afro Celt Sound System, Vanessa-Mae, Ennio Marricone, David Lanz and Craig Chaquico).


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Okay, through with Instrumental Moods - now I'm listening to Bond - Shine album.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Feb 1, 2007)

Atmosphere - Party For The Fight To Right


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 2, 2007)

Donald Fagen - The Goodbye Look


----------



## swordchick (Feb 2, 2007)

Leather So Soft by the Birdman & Lil' Wayne


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 3, 2007)

Started with Ebony And Ivory and got on a Stevie Wonder kick:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwNj8yTysTc


----------



## mango (Feb 3, 2007)

*The Greyboy Allstars - 'A Town Called Earth'


*


----------



## William (Feb 3, 2007)

Nobody But Me- Lou Rawls

Then 

Crying Time- Ray Charles










mango said:


> *The Greyboy Allstars - 'A Town Called Earth'
> 
> 
> *


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 3, 2007)

Ram Jam - Black Betty


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, Yes - Heart Of The Sunrise is playing in my head right now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 4, 2007)

DJ Tiesto- In my Memory


Makes me melancholy to hear it but I love it anyway


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 10, 2007)

St Germain - Cafe Del Mar - Finest Electro Jazz Compilation - Funk 4 Sale - Ocean Games (Continuous Mix)
It's a really long electro jazz mix (an hour and eleven minutes). I love it!


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Feb 10, 2007)

The Roots - The Next Movement


----------



## Placebo (Feb 10, 2007)

Ancient Lullaby ~ Matisyahu

I'm in a reggae mood lately


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 10, 2007)

Barkmarket - L. Ron. The CD is about 12 years old, and it still sounds tasty.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByxMjopyjOk

Perfect just before bed.


----------



## runningman (Feb 11, 2007)

Klaxons - Myths of the near future.

Bought it yesterday. Very good.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2007)

Jessica --- The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## runningman (Feb 11, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Jessica --- The Allman Brothers Band



This is freaky. I knew this piece of music because it's the theme tune to a popular tv program about cars in the UK but until just last night I didn't know what it was called or who sung it.

Several of my friends are learning to play guitar and last night they were playing this (or trying to) at their practice in Meirion's house. Also they were playing it on 'Guitar Hero II' for the playstation 2.  

Anyway, I'm now listening to Arctic Monkeys - whatever people say I am, that's what I'm not.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah, I found a 1982 concert of The Allman Brothers Band performing "Jessica." It was pretty cool. Pretty good audio if you'd like to check it out. 

I played it twice in the house for a 6 year old. He loved it. It's kinda really happy sounding music to me.  

I can only play bits and pieces of that song. It's a pretty tough song for any guitarist, I think.


----------



## William (Feb 11, 2007)

NPR Radio--- Living on Earth




swamptoad said:


> Yeah, I found a 1982 concert of The Allman Brothers Band performing "Jessica." It was pretty cool. Pretty good audio if you'd like to check it out.
> 
> I played it twice in the house for a 6 year old. He loved it. It's kinda really happy sounding music to me.
> 
> I can only play bits and pieces of that song. It's a pretty tough song for any guitarist, I think.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 11, 2007)

Morjac- Stars


----------



## Isa (Feb 11, 2007)

Paul Weller - Hit Parade. A wonderful retrospective from the Modfather.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 11, 2007)

Bush- Little Things that Kill


----------



## Mini (Feb 11, 2007)

Stabbing Westward: Darkest Days


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 11, 2007)

The Verve- Bittersweet Symphony


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 12, 2007)

Paul Oakenfold:
"James Bond Theme"
"Starry-Eyed Surprise"

-Rusty


----------



## fatkid420 (Feb 12, 2007)

David Gilmour - This Heaven


----------



## William (Feb 12, 2007)

William's Cool Jazz Radio Station

http://music.yahoo.com/lc/?rt=0&rp1=0&rp2=1203315201

Disclaimer--- I am still programing the Station for optimization



fatkid420 said:


> David Gilmour - This Heaven


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 12, 2007)

Something ambient on Epiphany radio.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 12, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> Paul Oakenfold:
> "James Bond Theme"
> "Starry-Eyed Surprise"
> 
> -Rusty



OoOOooOO Rusty- I didn't know you like Oakenfold 

I really like it when the Trancers bring Madonna into the mix


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 12, 2007)

Modern Times, the latest masterpiece from Bob Dylan.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 12, 2007)

Shadow Dancing- Andy Gibb


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Shadow Dancing- Andy Gibb


And you had to go all Discoteka on me, didn't ya? 
Yes, Oakenfold does some good stuff...

-Rusty
(now I'm going to have to look for the disco channel (The Strobe) on Sirius on my way back from dinner...)


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 13, 2007)

Blondie - Heart Of Glass (DreamTime Mix)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Blondie - Heart Of Glass (DreamTime Mix)



OoOOooooOoOoooOoOO you just impressed me


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 13, 2007)

D'Angelo - Playa Playa


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> And you had to go all Discoteka on me, didn't ya?
> Yes, Oakenfold does some good stuff...
> 
> -Rusty
> (now I'm going to have to look for the disco channel (The Strobe) on Sirius on my way back from dinner...)




I love Trance/EDM so it only makes sense to like disco since it was the mother of it all  
I give listening to disco as a child the credit for my EDM love now


----------



## panhype (Feb 14, 2007)

*http://youtube.com/watch?v=QeG78Jy7aIk*

*(Kami K - Boliyan)*

*Not the best video ever but Kami K is giant of a producer. And this here one of his best tracks. A few years old though.*


----------



## furious styles (Feb 14, 2007)

juelz santana - the second coming

just blaze is a god on the beat


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 15, 2007)

Southern Rock Opera - Drive by Truckers


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Feb 17, 2007)

Eyedea & Abilities - Well Being


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 17, 2007)

My daughter consistantly asking for a snack....:blink:


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love Trance/EDM so it only makes sense to like disco since it was the mother of it all
> I give listening to disco as a child the credit for my EDM love now


That makes perfect sense.
In addition, I was alluding to a song title, but at the moment I can't recall the group or artist, and I'm 450 miles from my MP3 player...
-Rusty


----------



## runningman (Feb 18, 2007)

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus


----------



## William (Feb 18, 2007)

Everyday People 

----Sly & The Family Stone



I Don't Go Shopping 

----Patti LaBelle









runningman said:


> Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 18, 2007)

The Police - Wrapped Around Your Finger


----------



## SeekerSean (Feb 18, 2007)

In the Dark of the Night-Anastasia Soundtrack

Sean


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2007)

Ace of Base- The Sign


----------



## Isa (Feb 18, 2007)

Talkin' 'Bout My Love - James Hunter


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 18, 2007)

Mason vs Princess Superstar - Perfect (Exceeder) (Vocal Club Mix)



(i'm in a cheesy house music mood tonight)


----------



## Tina (Feb 18, 2007)

Oasis -- _Love Like A Bomb_


----------



## Groove Salad (Feb 19, 2007)

Can you say Air?


----------



## William (Feb 19, 2007)

Theme From "Shaft" 

----Isaac "Chef" Hayes






Groove Salad said:


> Can you say Air?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2007)

Madonna- Into the Groove

but listening to the whole album "Immaculate Collection" 

Madonna rocks my world and makes me smile


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 19, 2007)

Rihanna feat. Sean Paul "Break it off"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2007)

^^One of my daughter's is named Rhianna 

Information Society- What's on Your Mind (Pure Energy) - Extended Remix


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 19, 2007)

He Loves Me (Lyzel in E Flat) - Jill Scott


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ace of Base- The Sign



This song gives me some strange memories. The three Berggrens was brought up just a couple of miles from my home and their first demo they recorded in a small studio just a block away.
But in the begining of the 90ths I was traveling in Zimbabwe, Tanzania, Kenya and Uganda for a two month. Where ever I went I heard music from my home town with Ace of Base, Roxette, Hammerfall and other Swedish bands like Dr Alban, Eagel Eyed Cherry and of coures ABBA (withs I hate ).
I went to Africa to hear good African music and what did I hear all days at bars and in cabs. Music from my small home town on the swedish westcoast:huh:

I forgot to write what I'm listen to.....Mary with Lisa Miskowsky, Desteny calling with Melody Club, Fairtale goes bad with Sunrise Avenue and last Don't want to talk about it with Gods Favorite.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2007)

^^Ain't that the way, Fat Charlie?  

Btw, I love Abba and even have my oldest girl hooked on them, too


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I don't like their music much. 
But I can even tell a little story about Agneta Fälthskog. She's from Huskvarna a part of Jönköping and my wife and Agnetha have gone to the same school. 
Agnetha were a singer in another group before ABBA, during that time she lived in my home a couple of times. And I have served her her breakfast. Well Im brought up on a small hotel (29 rooms) on the swedish westcoast. My room was nr 26 she lived in room 24. I was 13-14 years old and she was 16-18 so she didn't even look at me  

Well well memories:blink:


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 20, 2007)

The sound of the air conditioner humming. What a lovely sound.
What really gets to me is, when it turns off, it sounds like boiling water for about 6 seconds. Really weird. :huh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 20, 2007)

Bob Dylan - She Belongs To Me


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 20, 2007)

The gentle humming sound coming from the refrigerator as well as the clickety-click sound of my typing.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 21, 2007)

"Memphis, Egypt" by the Mekons, and its having the predictable effect


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 22, 2007)

Justin Timberlake What Goes Around


----------



## Shala (Feb 22, 2007)

Glamorous - Fergie

She does love to spell out words in her songs, doesn't she?


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 22, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> Justin Timberlake What Goes Around



*cough* @$^%ing anti-christ

*Porcupine Tree* - _Lazarus_

As the cheerless towns pass my window
I can see a washed out moon through the fog
And then a voice inside my head, breaks the analogue
And says

"Follow me down to the valley below
You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

I survived against the will of my twisted folk
But in the deafness of my world the silence broke
And said

"Follow me down to the valley below
You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

"Follow me down to the valley below
You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

"My David don't you worry
This cold world is not for you
So rest your head upon me
I have strength to carry you"

(Ghosts of the twenties rising Golden summers just holding you)

"Follow me down to the valley below
Follow me Follow me down
You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

"Follow me down to the valley below
Follow me Follow me down
You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

"Come to us, Lazarus
It's time for you to go"


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 22, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> *cough* @$^%ing anti-christ
> 
> *Porcupine Tree* - _Lazarus_
> 
> ...



wooow thanks bro ...  

I love this song...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> Justin Timberlake What Goes Around



I drive everyone in my car crazy by putting in that CD and playing that song repeatedly 
One of his best ever- imo


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I drive everyone in my car crazy by putting in that CD and playing that song repeatedly
> One of his best ever- imo



most of Justin Timberlake songs are great...  

glad you like it sweethart 

*muah*
Dark_Hart


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 23, 2007)

U Know What's Up- Donnell Jones


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 26, 2007)

Espen & Elusive- Shexy


*trance dances happily*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Hung Up - Madonna


Sounds like some disco revival to me - the entire album...


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

Nada thing right now.

But earlier this morning, for the walk home from work, (I listened to a cd full of electronic music which included various remixes of Bjork, Aphex Twin, Massive Attack, The Prodigy, etc...

----> also included some of my own electronic music and Timberwolf's (DanceWolf's) stuff also that I got to listen to.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Hung Up - Madonna
> 
> 
> Sounds like some disco revival to me - the entire album...




Lol- it is her "dedication to disco" album indeed (it was advertised that way when it first came out)
I love it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 26, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Nada thing right now.
> 
> But earlier this morning, for the walk home from work, (I listened to a cd full of electronic music which included various remixes of Bjork, Aphex Twin, Massive Attack, The Prodigy, etc...
> 
> ----> also included some of my own electronic music and Timberwolf's (DanceWolf's) stuff also that I got to listen to.



You're a Trance DJ?????? :shocked: :batting: :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

Nope.

I cheat. I have a PS2 that I use to record my music. But I have used computer programs also in the past. Plus, I have a digital recorder and an old TASCAM 4-track recorder that are fun to record with likewise. 

I like to combine real instruments all by themself or combine them with the pre-set sounds that come along with my music-making video games.

I've got these music-making games for PS2:

Music Maker Deluxe Edition
MTV Music Generator 2
MTV Music Generator 3

and I like to use tracker programs like BUZZ (but I haven't used that in a while)

MTV Music Generator 3 is great for trance, I think.

Right now I am experimenting with a lot of stuff on the Music Maker Deluxe Edition game. It's a lot more sophisticated, I think. Pieces of music that I've been placing together lately have been more melodic, dynamic... 


...and I've been recording a 6 year old and an 8 year old (who sings or plays various instruments that are in my tote bag.) then I just edit day by day. Just a hobby. Something fun. 

I've got like noisy, jumbled up intros that evolve into like peaceful sounding stuff. :doh: 

Recording is fun. :blink:


----------



## panhype (Feb 26, 2007)

London Posse - Oversized Idiot

I'm not a huge HipHop fan per se, but this early 90s UK stuff definitely had my attention. One reason were these 'dry and fat' productions, as to be reminiscent in lots of the stuff coming from Bristol (Massive Attack) as well. 

I have had 'Oversized Idiot' only on tape (recorded from the radio) and even didn't know who the artists were. Now these days i remembered that track, entered into it into Google and .. even found a link to d/l it. And it stands the test of time.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 27, 2007)

Fullmetal Alchemist OST 1


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 27, 2007)

Madonna - Sorry


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2007)

^^*thumbs up*

I'm NOT kidding about the Madonna love....


----------



## Mini (Feb 27, 2007)

Portishead - Cowboys

I *love* this girl's voice.


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 27, 2007)

Bob Dylan's Blonde On Blonde disc...the song that is on as I type this is Absolutely Sweet Marie, an absolute CLASSIC!

Well, your railroad gate, you know I just can't jump it
Sometimes it gets so hard, you see
I'm just sitting here beating on my trumpet
With all these promises you left for me
But where are you tonight, sweet Marie ?

Well, I waited for you when I was half sick
Yes, I waited for you when you hated me
Well, I waited for you inside of the frozen traffic
When you knew I had some other place to be
Now where are you tonight, sweet Marie ? 

Well, anybody can be just like me, obviously
But then, now again, not too many can be like you, fortunately.

Well, six white horses that you did promise
Were fin'ly delivered down to the penitentiary
But to live outside the law, you must be honest
I know you always say that you agree
But where are you tonight, sweet Marie ?

Well I don't know how it happened
But the river-boat captain he knows my fate
But ev'rybody else, even yourself
They're just gonna have to wait.

Well, I got the fever down in my pockets
The Persian drunkard, he follows me
Yes, I can take him to your house but I can't unlock it
You see, you forgot to leave me with the key
Oh, where are you tonight, sweet Marie ?

Now, I been in jail when all my mail showed
That a man can't give his address out to bad company
And now I stand here lookin' at your yellow railroad
In the ruins of your balcony
Wond'ring where you are tonight, sweet Marie ?


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 27, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> wooow thanks bro ...
> 
> I love this song...



I am curious. Are you referring to me remarking on your *cough* anti-christ* Justin Timberlake song, or did you *cough* illegal pirating download the Porcupine Tree song and like it?

Right now, I'm listening to *Opeth* - _Blackwater Park_. The song, not the entire album (though... that's not a bad idea ).


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 27, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I am curious. Are you referring to me remarking on your *cough* anti-christ* Justin Timberlake song, or did you *cough* illegal pirating download the Porcupine Tree song and like it?
> 
> Right now, I'm listening to *Opeth* - _Blackwater Park_. The song, not the entire album (though... that's not a bad idea ).



I download it and I love it.... ( Porcupine Tree )  

Justin Timberlake song great too.. 

both songs are enjoyable...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2007)

Prelude a L'Apres-midi d'un faune - Claude Debussy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2007)

Eric Clapton- Cocaine


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 1, 2007)

I Can't Decide - Scissor Sisters.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2007)

Possibly Maybe - Bjork


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 2, 2007)

Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band...bootleg disc from 8/9/84 East Rutherford. Good recording, and the set list kicks ass. 

Born in the USA, Out in the Street, 10th Ave Freezeout, Atlantic City, Johnny 99, Highway Patrolman, Prove It All Night, Glory Days, The Promised Land, Used Cars, The River, Badlands, Thunder Road, Cadillac Ranch, Hungry heart, Dancing in the Dark, Sherry darling, A Woman's Got the Power (originally recorded by Philly's own The A's) No Surrender, Pink Cadillac, Growin' Up, Bobby Jean, Racing in the Street, Rosalita, Jungleland, Born To Run, Street Fighting Man, Twist and Shout. 

Now THAT'S a fucking show!!!


----------



## ActionPif (Mar 2, 2007)

I LOVE THE BOSS. What a totally ambitious tour Born in the USA was! Sure, it probably broke up the first incarnation of the E-Street band, but my dearest me, I don't think such a thing has been undertaken since. 

I probably shouldn't have the fortune at my tender young age, but I have seen him 4 times in concert:

Philidelphia, '03, Rising Tour
Shea Stadium, '03 Rising Tour- LAST SHOW...a 30 song extravaganza 
Philadelphia, '04- Vote For Change Tour...whether you liked the politics or not, it was the Boss, John Fogerty and REM playing Elvis Costello songs by the end 
Middle of Nowhere NJ, '06 Seeger Session- What a fabulously and completely unique and energetic show!

BE JEALOUS!


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 2, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> I LOVE THE BOSS. What a totally ambitious tour Born in the USA was! Sure, it probably broke up the first incarnation of the E-Street band, but my dearest me, I don't think such a thing has been undertaken since.
> 
> I probably shouldn't have the fortune at my tender young age, but I have seen him 4 times in concert:
> 
> ...



I saw Bruce 5 times on the Rising tour...4 Philly shows, and we drove down to North Carolina for a show. Then saw him on the Devils and Dust Tour, and in Camden for the Seeger Sessions show. Which Philly show were you at for the Rising? The first time he only did one show, and that was at the Wachovia Center. Then when he came around again, he did 3 shows at the Linc, Fri, Sat, & Mon. The beauty was, the first time he came around, he did "Incident on 57th Street" solo on piano. On the Mon night show at the Linc, it was the full band version. It's my favorite Bruce song. Oh, and the first night at the Wachovia, he ended the show with "Kitty's Back" Unbefuckinglievable version too!!! Bruuuuuuuuuuuuuce!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> Madonna - Sorry


That one's somehow stuck in my head...:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Nada thing right now.
> 
> But earlier this morning, for the walk home from work, (I listened to a cd full of electronic music which included various remixes of Bjork, Aphex Twin, Massive Attack, The Prodigy, etc...
> 
> ----> also included some of my own electronic music and Timberwolf's (DanceWolf's) stuff also that I got to listen to.


I'm redoing some of my pieces... You might get a mail from me soon...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm redoing some of my pieces... You might get a mail from me soon...




Cool man! I can't wait to hear some more of your stuff.

I have my music on memory cards. Just haven't decided when to start recording them on cd. To me, they still sound quite unfinished and quite sketchy. I'd like to link all of the songs together somehow like some continuous play with no pause in between tracks. I think that'd be fun.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 3, 2007)

*My Chemical Romance* - _This Is How I Disappear_

This is from the album The Black Parade, which has steadily increased to one of my current favorite albums of all time. They're so majestic, with a great display of rocking out, as stupid as that sounds. It's a fantastic album, in my opinion. 
Luckily, they're going to be coming down to South Florida on April 22nd, and I am going to make it a point to see them live. :bow: 

*shrugs*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cH1Qfiu11I

The Game- Wouldn't Get Far (Featuring Kanye West [Screwed and Chopped by this user on youtube])

Next up is Kanye West- Gold Digger (Remixed by Ecletic Method):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK1CHySeG0s

After that? I might throw some speed metal in.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 4, 2007)

Grayskul - Prom Quiz


----------



## ssbbwdreamz (Mar 4, 2007)

"It's Not Over" by Daughtry :bounce:


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 4, 2007)

King Crimson - 21st Century Schizoid Man


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2007)

Smells like Teen Spirit- Nirvana


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 4, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Smells like Teen Spirit- Nirvana


http://www.djmoule.com/
Scroll down and take a listen to Sympathy for Teen Spirit.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 4, 2007)

Movin' Free - Wise Monkey Orchestra


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 4, 2007)

Whatever Gets You Through The Night - John Lennon

(only the isolated rear channels from the 5.1 mix - basically all Elton's keyboard parts from the record)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 5, 2007)

On Monday morning:

Hollywood Dream - Donna the buffalo


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 5, 2007)

Super Mario RPG Original Soundtrack


----------



## ActionPif (Mar 5, 2007)

One of my favorite Schubert Lieders: Totengraberlied, D.44, performed by Wolfgang Holzmair and Ulrich Eisenlohr. 

To me, this song feels like it should have been a Foriegner-type pop sensation of the first part of the 19th century. Alas, Schubert's music was actually not performed publically for the first time until two weeks ago, when a conductor mistakenly picked up a piece of Schubert's out of the Romantic pile instead of the Emperor Concerto. 

And no radios back then. No radios.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> http://www.djmoule.com/
> Scroll down and take a listen to Sympathy for Teen Spirit.



I liked it 

thanks for the link


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2007)

The Cure- Fascination Street


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 5, 2007)

The Beatles - Back In The U.S.S.R


----------



## ActionPif (Mar 5, 2007)

Los Zaifros- the album "Bossa Cubana"

Los Zafiros are only the most amazing 60's Cuban Doo Wop group in the history of humanity. 

Look how amazing they are!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 6, 2007)

Cee-Lo- Closet Freak!!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQAHMj2qFxE

Next Up

Goodie Mob- In due time


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 6, 2007)

Drat... I couldn't find my Goodie Mob.... 

Let me go all ol' school:

Tyrone Brunson-The Smurf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZUwVCJDb9M


----------



## babyjeep21 (Mar 6, 2007)

My daily commute involves 3 different trains and lots of walking...

So, I think I'd die without my ipod. I find myself switching my music up alot lately. Part of it is my mood, part of it is an attempt to not make myself sick of the music I love by repeating the same selections over and over.

The last few weeks, I've been obsessed with the Dreamgirls soundtrack.

Then I switched to 80s music, then 70s...

Yesterday, I switched to Ella Fitzgerald and Etta James. :wubu:


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 6, 2007)

Listening to Pandora.com today.... I typed in Billy Preston, because a co-worker of mine said he'd heard Billy's version of Blackbird on Pandora earlier this morning, and I wanted to see if I could find it on there too. I haven't heard it yet, but they have been playing lots of good stuff! Including a track I never heard before called "Funky Bull Pt. 1 & 2" by a group called Dyke and the Blazers. Never heard that one before, but it was slammin'!


----------



## I Like Tang (Mar 7, 2007)

Right now its a loop of one song...

Dave Matthews and Phish performing Somewhere Over the Rainbow


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 7, 2007)

Upon further review my listening to Omarion's "Ice box" during one of the coldest commutes of the year was a BAD IDEA .


----------



## Tina (Mar 7, 2007)

Oasis -- older songs as well as the newest 'album.'


----------



## elle camino (Mar 7, 2007)

TINA TINA TINA!
*tugs tina's pantleg*


didja listen to that black star song yet? from the hyde park thread?


----------



## sean7 (Mar 7, 2007)

Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang, 36 Chambers --> 'old school' East-coast rap is where it is :bow: 

Lauryn Hill - The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill --> I never realized how talented she is, until I heard this whole album.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 7, 2007)

sean7 said:


> Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang, 36 Chambers --> 'old school' East-coast rap is where it is :bow:
> 
> Lauryn Hill - The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill --> I never realized how talented she is, until I heard this whole album.



See here's the thing I never understood about other musicians and Lauryn Hill, when a rapper was looking for a female singer to contribute a verse or sing the hook why did anyone ever bother with anyone but Lauryn Hill? Is there any female artist who can even come close to her flow and voice from the early '90s to the present? 

I don't know, after hearing "If I ruled the world" I just couldn't imagine another person singing a hook better than Lauryn.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 7, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> See here's the thing I never understood about other musicians and Lauryn Hill, when a rapper was looking for a female singer to contribute a verse or sing the hook why did anyone ever bother with anyone but Lauryn Hill? Is there any female artist who can even come close to her flow and voice from the early '90s to the present?


yes.

erykah badu

jill scott

and to a lesser extent, esthero.


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN5ltss0NMA


----------



## sean7 (Mar 7, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> See here's the thing I never understood about other musicians and Lauryn Hill, when a rapper was looking for a female singer to contribute a verse or sing the hook why did anyone ever bother with anyone but Lauryn Hill? Is there any female artist who can even come close to her flow and voice from the early '90s to the present?
> 
> I don't know, after hearing "If I ruled the world" I just couldn't imagine another person singing a hook better than Lauryn.




The great thing about Lauryn Hill is that she can both sing and rap WELL. There are few musicians who come close to her ability on those two spectrums, save maybe K-OS.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 8, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> See here's the thing I never understood about other musicians and Lauryn Hill, when a rapper was looking for a female singer to contribute a verse or sing the hook why did anyone ever bother with anyone but Lauryn Hill? Is there any female artist who can even come close to her flow and voice from the early '90s to the present?
> 
> I don't know, after hearing "If I ruled the world" I just couldn't imagine another person singing a hook better than Lauryn.



I dunno if she's the 'only' but I definitely agree about liking her voice, period. It's got the most amazing texture and...grip. I don't know how to explain what it is I like about it--it's not bell-like, it's not full of vibrato, it's this texture in between. Regardless it's why I love Fugees songs like "Ready or Not" that when you break them down aren't very complicated melodically--just like to hear her sing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yes.
> 
> erykah badu
> 
> ...




YOU CAN'T FORGET ERYKAH!!!!!!!



I like Lauren Hill but don't think of her as the caliber that Wild Zero seems to think *shrugs*


Btw, I'm old school- Chaka Khan pawns them all, imo - even though I don't think she raps


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 8, 2007)

Currently, Yoni by Keller Williams.

Previously, Fire Engine by Zyrah's Orange

Just changed to You're Gonna Miss Me by The 13th Floor Elevators


----------



## sean7 (Mar 8, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I dunno if she's the 'only' but I definitely agree about liking her voice, period. It's got the most amazing texture and...grip. I don't know how to explain what it is I like about it--it's not bell-like, it's not full of vibrato, it's this texture in between. Regardless it's why I love Fugees songs like "Ready or Not" that when you break them down aren't very complicated melodically--just like to hear her sing.




I think the song 'Tell Him' is one of the best examples of the depth in her unique voice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 9, 2007)

Are you happy now? - Michelle Branch


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

..............stevie wonder "another star"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.............stevie wonder "tuesday heartbreak"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

...........ash "envy"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

...........jonathon richmond "roadrunner"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

..........neil young "harvest"


----------



## gypsy (Mar 9, 2007)

Delerium - Flowers Become Screens

(I haven't the faintest clue what exactly that means, but it's a damn fine song.)


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

........teenage fanclub "the sun shines from your....."


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

............the beta band "easy"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

..........david bowie "memory of a free festival"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

............lynrd skynyrd "poison whiskey"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

..........talk talk "happiness is easy"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

..........radiohead "(nice dream)"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

........neil young "sugar mountain"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

........kasabian "by my side"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 9, 2007)

Aaliyah - If Your Girl Only Knew


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.........pixies "havalina"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.......david bowie "john, i'm only dancing"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.......the thrills "found my rosebud"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.........the verve "neon wilderness"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.......kinobe featuring ben & jason "slip into something"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.......isaac hayes "walk on by"


----------



## BigManJeff (Mar 9, 2007)

I am listening to...

Over my head--The Fray


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.........my bloody valentine "touched"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.............depeche mode "useless"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.........pulp "dishes"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

..........ryan adams "thank you louise"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 9, 2007)

Prickly- I can see you're having fun but is SPAMMING necessary?


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.......nick drake "one of these things......."


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

..........prickly "spam"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

...........yeah yeah yeahs "cheated hearts"


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

prickly said:


> ...........yeah yeah yeahs "cheated hearts"



I asked you to please stop posting this way in this thread due to complaints, so please either compile a list and post it all at once later, or contribute once an hour or so. Dominating any thread this way translates to spamming for most members and moderators.


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.......and, crosby, still, nash & young "almost cut my hair"

and people need to chill a bit, really they do.


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

..........prefab sprout "cue fanfare"


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 9, 2007)

prickly said:


> .......isaac hayes "walk on by"




Epic....classy...stirring--sexual!


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 9, 2007)

"Good Times a Goo-Goo" by The Bran Flakes

Give a listen.

http://www.thebranflakes.com/bran/sounds.html


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.......johnny "guitar" watson "a real mother for ya"


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

......elton john "grey seal"


----------



## furious styles (Mar 9, 2007)

can i violate him with a rusty piece of metal piping AM? please? can i can i?


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

..........how about, shut the fuck up.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 9, 2007)

howbout we settle this like men, with some proper fisticuffs?


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

...........with some stirring music in the background.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 9, 2007)

Spam is best from a can, not from a forum.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 9, 2007)

hmm...and we also need to have a duel, since that's manly as well. perhaps a duel, then if we don't kill eachother with the guns, an immediate bareknuckle fight.


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

..........whatever. like it makes any difference to anyone in reality whether i post once or a 1000 times. i didn't notice anyone getting hurt, or did i miss something?


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like someone's trying to get to 200 posts.
-Rusty
(who, to keep this on topic, is listening to "Ride a White Horse" (Fk-Ek Mix) by Goldfrapp)


----------



## Tooz (Mar 9, 2007)

prickly said:


> ..........whatever. like it makes any difference to anyone in reality whether i post once or a 1000 times. i didn't notice anyone getting hurt, or did i miss something?



Yeah, well, no one likes you! Go eat a boca burger!

EDIT: Listening to 97 Rock.


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

...........do i give a shit if no one like me? nope, not a jot.

........and............the smiths "nowhere fast"


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, we haven't had a snert around these parts since Atomic Vomit.

Plus most of his choice in music sucks.


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.........bloc party "the pioneers"


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

prickly said:


> ..........whatever. like it makes any difference to anyone in reality whether i post once or a 1000 times. i didn't notice anyone getting hurt, or did i miss something?



I asked you to slow down and step back because you're becoming annoying to people involved, you ignored me completely. You've now continued on and annoyed more people - if that's all you're trying to do here, bravo. If you're actually hoping to participate in a constructive manner anywhere else on the boards, I'd suggest a slight change in your current path.

I don't read this thread, so don't mistake this as something I care about in any way other than doing my job as a moderator. 

You mentioned chilling out a while back, sounds like great advice for you as well.


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.........good lord, i'd hate to annoy the people over something as serious as songs. how do they cope in the real world, with real annoyance? rhetorical question, of course. oh well, i'll leave the people to settle down and wait for the next annoyance to arrive. have a good weekend.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 9, 2007)

prickly said:


> .........good lord, i'd hate to annoy the people over something as serious as songs. how do they cope in the real world, with real annoyance? rhetorical question, of course. oh well, i'll leave the people to settle down and wait for the next annoyance to arrive. have a good weekend.



Sounds like somebody missed snacktime.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 9, 2007)

tooz said:


> prickly said:
> 
> 
> > ........good lord, i'd hate to annoy the people over something as serious as songs. how do they cope in the real world, with real annoyance? rhetorical question, of course. oh well, i'll leave the people to settle down and wait for the next annoyance to arrive. have a good weekend.
> ...



this is the single funniest thing said by anyone, ever.


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

..........thank you. i do try.


----------



## prickly (Mar 9, 2007)

.........you meant her. silly me.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 9, 2007)

Hostility seems to be running amuck in here, so let's try to get this very old & popular thread back on topic.

I've been listening lately to a new cover of Gnarls Barkley's "Crazy" from one of my favorite singers, Shawn Colvin. I've been a fan of hers since she toured with Bruce Hornsby back in the early 90's. The song is not on CD, but is a download from itunes.

You can hear it, however, on her MySpace account by clicking HERE.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 9, 2007)

what deaner was talking about - WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN.


speaking of weens...


----------



## Observer (Mar 9, 2007)

Prickly -

I normally don't jump into this forum (even though I was one of its original moderators). However, after the PM's received this evening I've spent a half hour reviewing both the content of your posts as well as your attitude towards a fellow moderator.

Conclusion: your conduct (whether you feel like arguing about it or not) was annoying other posters, included use of inappropriate language for the thread, showed at attitude of disrespect in refusing to heed appropriate cautions, and included actions that could instigate a flame war. 

Any of the above just individually could result in a two week time out. Be formally warned that you need to take the warnings you have already been given seriously. One more mis-step will result in suspension.

I am taking the uncustomary action of both sending this privately and posting it publicly for the information of all concerned.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 10, 2007)

So anyway..

I am currently listening to *Coheed And Cambria* - _Three Evils (Embodied In Love And Shadow)_. The album gave me much music spirit this afternoon at work at lunch time. See, we have a 20-minute minimum limit of lunch time, and I pretty much always take 20 minutes exactly (because I've got nothing better to do and I want to get back to work and make money), which consists of me eating in the shop and relaxing a very tad bit. Today, I went out to my car, enjoyed the beach-esque weather, and listened to Coheed And Cambria for a little while. It was very nice and relaxing from a very stressful day (that turned into a nightmare later this evening).

Hooah to Coheed And Cambria for being fantastic.


----------



## curvalicious (Mar 10, 2007)

plain white tee's-losing myself


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 10, 2007)

The Sun Ra Arkestra _Springtime In Chicago_


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Ten Foot Pole - ZZ Top


----------



## prickly (Mar 10, 2007)

slave "slide" (monster, monster, monster 70s funk to fuck to - "you can slide with me 'til morning", "why don't you slide", all edgy, scratchy rhythmn guitar, dirty horns, rough fender rhodes, evil and sexual lead guitar. just fucking marvellous, one needs to own it)


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 10, 2007)

Tony Oxley & Derek Bailey _The Advocate_

Jon Hassell _Fascinoma,_ produced by Ry Cooder (he plays on about half of it.) Very unique record.


----------



## prickly (Mar 11, 2007)

.............roy ayers "the golden rod" (a swirl of vibes, rhodes, mini moog, arp string synth. bliss)


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 11, 2007)

Eric Roberson - ILUVU2MUCH


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 13, 2007)

Temperature- Sean Paul


Gawd, he rocks my world


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 13, 2007)

Arcade Fire: Neon Bible


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 13, 2007)

Currently playing in my happy shuffling lineup:

Memphis Egypt (The Mekons)
Freedom! '90 (George Michael)
Tonight the Heartache's on Me (Dixie Chicks)
Nuttin' But Love (Heavy D)
I Go to Work (Kool Moe Dee)
Blue (Jayhawks)
Sista Big Bones (Anthony Hamilton)
Kashmir (Led Zep)
Legal Tender (B-52s)
Medicine Show (BAD)
The Man That Got Away (Judy Garland)
Kick Push (Lupe Fiasco)
Still Not a Player (Big Pun)
Me in Honey (REM/KPearson)
Roses (Outkast)
Ms Fat Booty (Mos Def)
Doggin' Around (Jackie Wilson)...


----------



## panhype (Mar 13, 2007)

Always hits ..

Pam Hall - Full Idiot (Flex right)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2007)

Losing my Religion- REM


----------



## prickly (Mar 14, 2007)

......the hold steady "chillout tent"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2007)

Abracadabra- Steve Miller Band
Lover Girl - Teena Marie
Love Song - The Cure
Let's Go To Bed - The Cure


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 15, 2007)

Art Ensemble of Chicago - _Non-cognitive Aspects of the City - Live at Iridium_

Lordy, even tho two of the main guys had already died before this, and their two younger replacements don't quite know the flow of it yet, I still get chills and start to tear up when I hear them launch for the zillionth time into their theme "Odwalla" (which is where the juice brand got it's name, btw) at the end of a long set. (The sets are pretty much all one piece.)

I'll never forgive Wynton Marsalis for declaring now-deceased AEC trumpet player Lester Bowie's music "not jazz" when explaining why AEC or some other Bowie-group would not be allowed to play some festival (I think Lincoln Center) Marsalis was curating. Marsalis is a decent trumpet player but a total clown and a definite stranger to creativity. (Yes, I love jazz!)


----------



## mr_nick (Mar 15, 2007)

reel big fish - beer


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2007)

Mindcircus- Way Out West featuring Trisha Lee Kelshall

beautiful voice that lady has....


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 16, 2007)

Alice In Chains - Dirt


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2007)

Guide Me God- Ghostland featuring Sinead O'Connor (Paul Van Dyke remix)


----------



## sean7 (Mar 17, 2007)

To start the day (or night, or even afternoon if you'd like) off right, I'll go with

Dropkick Murphys - Worker's Song
- Rocky Road to Dublin
- Kiss me, I'm Sh*t Faced
- Blood and Whiskey


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2007)

Fell on Black Days - Sound Garden


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 18, 2007)

The Grateful Dead - Dick's Picks Vol. 18.


----------



## Sebrena_Canada (Mar 18, 2007)

Goodbye Earl - The Dixie Chicks 

Sebrena


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 24, 2007)

"Find Me" Jam and Spoon


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 24, 2007)

Sparrow House: You Sang Along


----------



## arcade_perfect (Mar 29, 2007)

I almost always have winamp on shuffle when I'm on my PC, but of the newer stuff probably the top three albums I'm listening to right now are - 

*Timbaland - "Presents: Shock Value"
*Black Milk - "Popular Demand"
*Eric Roberson - "Left"


----------



## panhype (Mar 29, 2007)

DJ Swami - R.I.P Remix


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2007)

arcade_perfect said:


> I almost always have winamp on shuffle when I'm on my PC, but of the newer stuff probably the top three albums I'm listening to right now are -
> 
> *Timbaland - "Presents: Shock Value"
> *Black Milk - "Popular Demand"
> *Eric Roberson - "Left"



New face- Welcome to the Boards, Arcade


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 29, 2007)

Witchfinder General - Free Country

Anyone interested in Black Sabbath influenced metal from the early 80s should check 'em out!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=34528247

People should start posting links to stuff along with whatever they're listening to.. I'm always up for a recommendation!


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 29, 2007)

arcade_perfect said:


> *Timbaland - "Presents: Shock Value"
> *Black Milk - "Popular Demand"
> *Eric Roberson - "Left"



Black Milk?? Who that?? Compelling name. Are they electronic? Alternative rock? Pop? Hip-hop?--Skittle??

By the way, I picked up the latest copy of Billboard Magazine and I noticed Steven Van Zandt ("Sopranos", ex E Street Band member...) has his own collumn about alternative garage music. He has a top ten list where he lists his fave alt. rock songs of the week. Great place to discover new schtuff. Anyone familiar with *The Apples in Stereo*? You must go buy the song "Energy" from iTunes or where ever you get your tunes. I've been diggin' the hell out of *The Kaiser Chiefs* too.

Oh how sweet! "He's a Rebel" by The Crystals just came on net radio (Crazy Al's Radio Party). There's a diddy that never collects dust.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Arcade Fire: Neon Bible



Hypnotic. Dark and hypnotic. The Les Man digs VERY much.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 29, 2007)

*Let it be - Beatles*


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 29, 2007)

my husband was so sweet today and bought me the new Stevie Nicks CD, Crystal Visions so I'm listening to that....I so love her and just found out she's doing a tour this year and will be coming to Boston in June, I am already counting the days!!!!


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 29, 2007)

*Ticket to ride - Beatles*


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 29, 2007)

The folks across the street's two beagles bellering.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 29, 2007)

*Black - Pearl Jam
(I love this song)*


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2007)

Linkin Park lately...

I was listening to some classical music on the car ride earlier... and then I decided to listen some techno.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 29, 2007)

BLUE CHEER - Babylon


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 30, 2007)

Today I listened to; The Drum Battle/ Gene Krupa and Buddy Rich at JATP


----------



## arcade_perfect (Mar 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> New face- Welcome to the Boards, Arcade



Thanks for the warm welcome, 's much appreciated


----------



## arcade_perfect (Mar 30, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Black Milk?? Who that?? Compelling name. Are they electronic? Alternative rock? Pop? Hip-hop?--Skittle??



Hi Les; Black Milk is a rap producer that is most known for working with Slum Village. His sound is similar to that of J Dilla aka Jay Dee (R.I.P.), who was the Village's beatmaker. "Popular Demand" is his second album, it just came out about 2 weeks ago, and he even rhymes on it himself which is average, but its all about his skillz mixing and chopping up samples.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 30, 2007)

*Brazilian music... mmmmmmmm...*


----------



## orinoco (Mar 30, 2007)

start wearing purple - gogol bordello


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 30, 2007)

*Familiar to millions - Oasis*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2007)

Tiesto - Do you feel me


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 30, 2007)

Deep Purple - Bloodsucker

:bounce:


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 30, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Deep Purple - Bloodsucker
> 
> :bounce:



*Deep Purple is fantastic!!! But, I miss Ritch Blackmore...
Do You agree?*


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 1, 2007)

*I´m listening Zeca Pagodinho from Brazil... hehehehehe...*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 1, 2007)

Deep Dish- Dreams
They remixed Stevie Nicks and gawd it sounds good


----------



## Ryan (Apr 1, 2007)

Right now I'm petting my cat and listening to her purr.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 1, 2007)

Closer by Goapele


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 1, 2007)

Jeff Buckley - Nightmares By The Sea


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 1, 2007)

Madonna - Hollywood


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 1, 2007)

*Let there be rock - AC/DC*


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful Day by U2.


----------



## jamie (Apr 2, 2007)

The new Modest Mouse. :bounce:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 2, 2007)

jamie said:


> The new Modest Mouse. :bounce:



Awesome album! Picked it up when it came out .. spun it like 50 times already. 

Candidate for album of the year 2007.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 4, 2007)

With A Smile and A Song, from Disney's Snow White.. only written as if Chopin had composed it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 4, 2007)

Frou Frou - Holding Out for a Hero


----------



## jamie (Apr 4, 2007)

Timbaland presents Shock Value. I was excited he had something of his own out and it is so good so good so good. I have been dancing in my office chair all day...and am putting it on the lifedrive so I can carry it everywhere with me for a few days.


----------



## panhype (Apr 4, 2007)

Van der Graaf Generator - Nutter Alert (from the just released "Real time" 2-CD).. yep, that's right


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 4, 2007)

*No. 1 album - Beatles*


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 4, 2007)

As I got ready to leave the house this morning I listened to the 3rd Traveling Wilbury's album.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 4, 2007)

David Bowie & Pat Metheney- This is not America


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 4, 2007)

Thievery Corporation - The Lonely Heart's a Lonely Hunter

people seem to have GREAT tastes in music here!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 8, 2007)

Grant Phabao- Tub

choon!


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 9, 2007)

*Benaroya hall - Pearl Jam*


----------



## Aliena (Apr 9, 2007)

Andreas Vollenweider: Pyramid-In The Wood-In The Bright Light. From the album: _Behind The Gardens..._

No. I don't own this album, it's actually what's playing on the 'Soundscapes' channel on T.V..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2007)

Celine Dion- Ten Days


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 9, 2007)

"The Greatest Hits - Why Try Harder" by Fatboy Slim


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 12, 2007)

Niacin

Billy Sheehan (bass), John Novello (organ/keyboards), Dennis Chambers (drums)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2007)

Marilyn Manson- Para-noir


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 12, 2007)

I Need You All the Time - Blackhawk


----------



## Takera (Apr 12, 2007)

Listening to Family Guy on the TV as I type up my paper for Geography.... 

But musically I've been listening to Freezepop. They are synthpop... I love them.


----------



## Takera (Apr 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frou Frou - Holding Out for a Hero



I LOVE that song!!!! I listen to it on the Shrek 2 sound track all the time!

props :batting:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 12, 2007)

W.A.S.P - Hellion 

\m/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2007)

Takera said:


> I LOVE that song!!!! I listen to it on the Shrek 2 sound track all the time!
> 
> props :batting:



Thanks 
I take you are also familiar with the original by Bonnie Tyler? However, I do prefer Frou Frou's remake- the breathiness of her voice seems to give the song a whole new life.


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 13, 2007)

McCoy Tyner- Sahara (the whole freaking album)

Some of the most in-tents music ever recorded by human beings (I've heard Klingon Opera gets pretty boisterous).


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 13, 2007)

"E-O-11"

This is a swinging collection of tunes by the Rat Pack.

Yeah, I'm a sucker for Frank, Dean and Sammy.


Dennis


PS: This is my 1000th post! Whee!


----------



## mango (Apr 14, 2007)

*Dizzy Gillespie - "Afro" 


*


----------



## Donna (Apr 14, 2007)

Right now, Furious George by George Lynch (ex-Dokken guitarist, but the stuff on this cd is decidedly blues) His cover of "All Along the Watchtower" is so good, I feel like I need a shower after listening to it. And yes, that is a good thing for this ole rocker chick.


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 15, 2007)

The Realness-Cormega


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 15, 2007)

Barenaked Ladies - Break Your Heart


----------



## elle camino (Apr 15, 2007)

i've been listening to nothing but my old punk records for a while now, so today i am taking a break and listening to the greatful dead. 
that sound you just heard was my punx pass being revoked.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oye Como Va - Tito Puente


----------



## panhype (Apr 15, 2007)

"Mastermind Computer Style" - Mixtape by firehousesound.dk


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

Strength in Numbers -- the new album by Calla


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 15, 2007)

Above & Beyond- Can't Sleep (signum remix)


----------



## Takera (Apr 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks
> I take you are also familiar with the original by Bonnie Tyler? However, I do prefer Frou Frou's remake- the breathiness of her voice seems to give the song a whole new life.



Totally agree... I like the original but Frou Frou is just better...

Is there any other Frou Frou that's good? I'm actually not really familiar with her works et al...?


----------



## Takera (Apr 17, 2007)

Irreplaceable - Beyonce


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2007)

"Sweet Child O' Mine"- Guns N' Roses

Fucking love this song. As awesome as these guys are for their hard stuff, it's actually the mellower songs that really draw me to them.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 17, 2007)

So far today i've listened to David Gray, Steve Earle, Justin Townes Earle, Ludacris, Neko Case and i'm currently listening to G'n'R-Use Your Illusion II.

Thank you baby jesus for shared Itunes.

:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Gabriel & Dresdan- Without You Near


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

Biosphere's "Chuckhung'. Yeahuuup, it's on the Soundscapes station. (My habitual afternoon)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 17, 2007)

Does "The Chicago Cubs Game" by "AM Radio 720" count?


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Does "The Chicago Cubs Game" by "AM Radio 720" count?



Indeed it does! Indeed, indeed!


----------



## fatlane (Apr 17, 2007)

"Like This" - Emerson/Deluxe Episode 1 Disc 2


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 17, 2007)

*The Best of The Doors*


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 19, 2007)

Thom Yorke-- The Eraser (title track)


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 19, 2007)

*Forty Licks of the Rolling Stones... hehehehe!!!!*


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 19, 2007)

Son, Ambulance: Pleasure Now


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2007)

Deep Dish vs. Shandi- He's a Dream



Flashdance flashbacks, anyone?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 22, 2007)

Lord Henry: Birthday


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2007)

Robert Plant- Little by Little


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 22, 2007)

Rock Me Amadeus - Falco

(found a particular user on youtube, specializes in 80s videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/Luiscmck80z )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
> 
> (found a particular user on youtube, specializes in 80s videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/Luiscmck80z )





*swoons*

OMG- I was such a freak for that song...oh so long ago..... 


****oooooo I went to that link- hearing "Send Me An Angel" on that clip sure brought back memories 

Im listening to Santa Esmeralda- Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *swoons*
> 
> OMG- I was such a freak for that song...oh so long ago.....


 
Oh man, me too. I listened to that cassette until it wore out. 

It's now on my ipod.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2007)

For anyone interested in seeing 80s videos.... I got your hook-up 

http://www.milinkito.com/los80.php


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2007)

Superman by Lazlo Bane best known as the theme music for "Scrubs"


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 22, 2007)

*Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti*


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 22, 2007)

*Marillion* - Don't Hurt Yourself

Heard about this band by the store owner of a CD store next to where I work. Great group. They are comparable to *Genesis* or *Porcupine Tree* and ... somewhat ... *Pink Floyd*.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 22, 2007)

Rush - 2112

I've also been getting into a leaked copy of Rush's soon-to-be-released album, Snakes and Arrows.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2007)

I got "Mohammed's Radio" on right now. It's just way too good and too appropriate to my mood right now for me to not listen to it. It's gonna be the last song I listen to before I hit the hay tonight.

...well, that's what I said about it before I went back and listened about three times in a row.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 23, 2007)

_Wasted Time,_ by Dishwalla. I've been listening to them all night. It's on the Pet Your Friends album. Umm, I mean the CD.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 23, 2007)

Message In A Bottle - The Police


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 23, 2007)

The King of Snakes- Ride for Revenge


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 23, 2007)

Joy Division - Disorder


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2007)

The Cult- Fire Woman


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Message In A Bottle - The Police




Choon!  .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2007)

Pachabel- Canon in D


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2007)

Paul Vinitsky- Trance Dance Show Step


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 24, 2007)

Pet Shop Boys - Miracle :batting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-Kb81lGiuA


----------



## panhype (Apr 24, 2007)

Dj Divine (feat. Babbu Mann) - Kabza ...my re-bassed version


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

*Led Zeppelin - II Album*


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

Olivia Tremor Control: Holiday Surprise


----------



## panhype (Apr 26, 2007)

The Warzone Disk 1 (King Kong vs Godzilla) - clk 430 megamix


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 27, 2007)

David Guetta - Just a little more love -  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcabpoY--Ac


----------



## Aliena (Apr 27, 2007)

The cheesy elevator music TWC plays when doing your local forcast. I couldn't sleep tonight and have had TWC on since I've been up. It's soothing.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 27, 2007)

The New Evanescence CD. Woot.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 27, 2007)

Fela Kuti - Zombie

Any other Afrobeat fans on Dims?


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 27, 2007)

At the moment, Black Sabbath "Planet Caravan".

Tracy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2007)

Deep Dish remix of Stevie Nicks' Dreams- again


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2007)

Sigh - Scarlet Dream


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2007)

Max Graham- Space Disco


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 27, 2007)

*Led Zeppelin - I Album*


----------



## panhype (Apr 27, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> ...
> 
> Any other Afrobeat fans on Dims?



I used to like that stuff when John Peel was around and he usually played great tracks. ... From the newsgroups i recently snatched a video shot of the "The Drummers of Burundi" playing at Womad04 - mighty stuff and not diluted by any Western gimmicks.


----------



## panhype (Apr 27, 2007)

Northern Lights - Matador ... (w/ Lehmber Hussainpuri on vocals)


----------



## sean7 (Apr 27, 2007)

Of Montreal - Bunny Ain't No Kind of Rider


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2007)

Joe and Mystikal - Stutter (Remix)


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 27, 2007)

"Bridge Over Troubled Water" - Aretha Franklin :wubu:


----------



## panhype (Apr 29, 2007)

Dr Zeus, Bally Jagpal & General Levy - Shake (What Ya Mama Gave Ya) The B21 Remix


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't stop listening to the Kingsbury Manx album "The Fast Rise and Fall of the South" becuase it's Faaantastic.


----------



## fatkid420 (Apr 29, 2007)

50 Cent - Straight to the Bank


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2007)

Madonna- Music (Deep Dish X-Club Mix)


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 29, 2007)

Magnetic Fields - Long Forgotten Fairytale


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE_wlaO6TgA

Vinylshakers- One night in Bangkok.

Even though the director took shots from Hong Kong. BAD DIRECTOR! NO DOUGHNUT!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 29, 2007)

The theme to 
'Star Trek's Next Generations'. My hubby has the remote, a very rare occasion.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 30, 2007)

"Oh Long Johnson.... Oh Don Piano....."

But really... Remember When it Rained - Josh Groban


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 30, 2007)

*Rolling Stones - Bridges to Babylon*


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 30, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Magnetic Fields - Long Forgotten Fairytale









Damien Jurado, mostly. Currently : This Fabulous Century.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

Madonna- Hollywood


----------



## panhype (Apr 30, 2007)

Jack Ruby and the Black Disciples - Free Rhodesia


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

Motorcycle- As The Rush Comes (Perry O'Neil Instrumental Remix)


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 1, 2007)

The Best of Warren Zevon: Mohammed's Radio has got to be one of the greatest songs to just kick back to. All in all a great CD.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 1, 2007)

Aliena said:


> 'Star Trek's Next Generations'.



*twitch* *twitch* must.resist.urge.to.correct. *ahem* 'scuse me my nerd sense is tingling  

Speaking of which, I've been listening to Star Trek film soundtracks for at least a couple hours now.


----------



## alienlanes (May 1, 2007)

James Brown - Brother Rapp / Make It Funky Now (Live)

R.I.P. . I always hoped to catch a James Brown show before he passed, but I never did. From what I hear, he was an amazing live performer, even at 70+ -- he really was the hardest-working man in show business, right up until the very end.


----------



## Aliena (May 1, 2007)

Thomas Bakas', _Madrecita_.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2007)

A trance mix made by an old friend - it's entitled m03 (which means may 03 )


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 1, 2007)

Just turned it on so I could say it: The Jets 'N Guns Original Sound Track, including expansion pack. First, Missiles of Metal, now, Retrospection. Freakin' sweet SiD fueled 2D side-scrolling aerospace shooter music!


----------



## alienlanes (May 1, 2007)

Lungfish - Love Will Ruin Your Mind

Haven't heard of what you mentioned, Forgotten_Futures, but it sounds like I might be into it. Ever listen to kohina.com?


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2007)

Earlier today I was listening to Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDCDrcZK4NE

Kanye West, Rakim, Nas and KRS-One- Classic

Hey Hip Hop!!!! REVIVE!!!!  
Best hip-hop song I've heard in awhile.

If you are getting sick of what this genre has become, listen to this track. You might get a breath of fresh air.  The only problem is the guys didn't just do it for themselves. They were doing a little endorsement for Nike's air force 1s. Some of the revenue from the track, however, is going to charity.

I'll be stuck on this track for awhile.


----------



## jamie (May 2, 2007)

Indigo Girls - Despite Our Differences


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 2, 2007)

LifeForce - Forgotten Futures


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 2, 2007)

*With The Beatles*


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Earlier today I was listening to Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam.



yeah, baby!


----------



## panhype (May 2, 2007)

Death Jamn/Balwinder Safri - Face of Death Mix


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 2, 2007)

Crickets making their music outside my window


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 3, 2007)

*A Bigger Bang - Rolling Stones*


----------



## panhype (May 3, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Crickets making their music outside my window



 Meloves the concertos crickets are giving, it definitely has something, a great and relaxed 'swing' - as long as they stay outside. My parents once had one in the kitchen and i still can remember how concerned they got. But they managed to get rid off it. Can't remember the details, i was too small at that time.

The soundbytes i'm getting here are more urban: constant (slow) inner city traffic and people walking by, talking. Not bad as well.

So i'm giving them a urban soundtrack: Bali Brahmbhatt - Pump up the Bhangra


----------



## swamptoad (May 3, 2007)

Dancewolf's music. :happy: :bow: The quietness of the house. the buzzing in my ears due to a head cold and having plugged ears.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2007)

The Cure- The Walk


----------



## swamptoad (May 3, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The Cure- The Walk



Ironically you post that. :doh: 

The "Cure" is what I need to get to feeling better.  

Also I like "The Cure's" music.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2007)

^^^^  


Linkin Park- Don't Stay


Yes, I love Linkin Park ......................and Madonna


----------



## Paw Paw (May 4, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Earlier today I was listening to Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam.




Head to toe, is my shit!

I have not thought or heard anything in years.

Thanks for the memories.

Yes, I know this was a while ago.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## James (May 4, 2007)

a compilation album of tunes i just put together for the summer...

current tune = Kate Nash "Birds"

next tune = Mr Scruff "Fish"


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 4, 2007)

Awwwgh. Just thinking about the cure makes me want to smoke and get drunk with my closest friends.....(which I do NOT do anymore).

Thanks for the memory. I haven't craved a cigarette in like....4 years.

(No worries. I've been quit for 10  )


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 4, 2007)

James said:


> a compilation album of tunes i just put together for the summer...
> 
> current tune = Kate Nash "Birds"
> 
> next tune = Mr Scruff "Fish"



I just wanted to say, I thought your avatar byline said "I talk to my pants." The whole experience was strangely alluring.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Awwwgh. Just thinking about the cure makes me want to smoke and get drunk with my closest friends.....(which I do NOT do anymore).
> 
> Thanks for the memory. I haven't craved a cigarette in like....4 years.
> 
> (No worries. I've been quit for 10  )




My brother quit smoking over ten years but tells me that he STILL dreams about smoking sometimes.....:shocked:


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 4, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Head to toe, is my shit!
> 
> I have not thought or heard anything in years.
> 
> ...



2P, you the master. I just rep's him for the same thing.


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 4, 2007)

Alas. Addiction doesn't go away. Emphasis on the "n't."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Alas. Addiction doesn't go away. Emphasis on the "n't."



So true- even for the non-physical addictions such as food addiction.


----------



## James (May 4, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> I just wanted to say, I thought your avatar byline said "I talk to my pants." The whole experience was strangely alluring.



BPP...

is there something you want to tell me?


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 4, 2007)

LOL....

put it this way

_*Ya Down with BPP?!*_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2007)

Madonna- Nothing Really Matters


"Nothing really matters, love is all we need, everything I give you alllllllllllllllll comes back to me"


----------



## Wagimawr (May 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SCZv7786KY

Go, Stevie, go!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 4, 2007)

Arcade Fire - Neon Bible

^^ bought this yesterday at Target on a whim, since I've heard good things. 

I <3 this album!


----------



## elle camino (May 4, 2007)

how does it measure up to _funeral_?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> how does it measure up to _funeral_?



hmm, it doesn't really have that ethereal feeling that Funeral had .. well, it does but it's more straight forward .. catchy as hell.


----------



## Waxwing (May 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> how does it measure up to _funeral_?



I don't think it's nearly as good. I like it, but Funeral tore my shit up.


----------



## elle camino (May 4, 2007)

i've been meaning to download it, but i'm just so _attached_ to funeral. i don't want to be let down. funeral was just like, beyond a good concept album, y'know? it seemed to have some kind of higher purpose, for lack of a less cliche way to describe it. 
i hear the new one is good, but less cohesive and cerebral.
i should just download it huh.



ok.


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 5, 2007)

*With The Beatles (again... hehehehe!!!)*


----------



## Chimpi (May 5, 2007)

*Rush* - _Faithless_

Straight out of the press box, on their new album, Snakes & Arrows. Fantastic album, in my opinion. It's *Rush*, through and through!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Madonna - Swim


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Revenge by Madonna


There is no such thing as revenge
You will not give as good as you got
There is no such thing as an eye for an eye
If you think you're the giver, you're not

There is no such thing as regret
There is no point in placing the blame
Hate destroys the one who hates
And everyone suffers the same

What you see
Is not necessarily what you get
Eyes are the window to the soul
Take your judgments
And let them go

There is only love and respect
To thine own self be true
When you point three fingers,
There are three fingers pointing back at you

What you see
Is not necessarily what you get
Eyes are the window to the soul
Take your judgments
And let them go
Let them go
Let them go
Let them go

Recognize that God is alive in everyone
Recognize that love lives in us all

What you see
Is not necessarily what you get
Eyes are the window to the soul
Take your judgments
And let them go
Let them go
Let them go
Let them go

What you see
Is not necessarily what you get
Eyes are the window to the soul
Take your judgments
And let them go
Let them go
Let them go
Let them go


Great message- and the music rocks the house!


----------



## alienlanes (May 5, 2007)

Guided By Voices, "Finks"

A great cheer-up song about how when Bob Pollard feels down, he thinks about how much his music has meant to people and that gets him going again. Always reminds me of a (non-Dims) online friend of mine who never quite realizes just how inspiring and brilliant he actually is.

...and now my iTunes shuffle has just popped up "Insanely Jealous" by the Soft Boys, of which I also approve wholeheartedly.


----------



## panhype (May 6, 2007)

Rishi Rich (Feat. Alison Hinds & Juggy D) - Roll it Gal

I mean the original dancehall mix (just featuring Alison Hinds) already is great. But this bhangraton stuff comes VERY mighty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2007)

Madonna- Candy Perfume Girl


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 6, 2007)

Cheeseburger - VeggieTales.

Argh.


----------



## alienlanes (May 6, 2007)

panhype said:


> Rishi Rich (Feat. Alison Hinds & Juggy D) - Roll it Gal
> 
> I mean the original dancehall mix (just featuring Alison Hinds) already is great. But this bhangraton stuff comes VERY mighty



_Bhangraton_ ? That's a genre I've gotta hear. Can you recommend any good tracks to start with?


----------



## panhype (May 7, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> _Bhangraton_ ? That's a genre I've gotta hear. Can you recommend any good tracks to start with?



Now you've caught me  To be honest, i learned that word yesterday lol But it sounded so obvious to me that i took it as an established style. Moreover i usually hardly ever read any reviews - i got soooo much music to listen to - that's why i'm not that good with IDing genres. Anyways, now i've googled a bit. 


www.answers.com/topic/bhangraton said:


> *Bhangraton* is a genre of music that combines the Indian popular style Bhangra with the dem bow beat of Reggaeton. The most popular song of this genre is the Bhangraton version of "Push it up (Aaja Kurieh)" by Jay Sean, Juggy D & Rishi Rich. It is an emerging, developing style of music, gaining some popularity from the iTunes Music Store.



So it seems that mainly Rishi Rich and his guys are at it. And from his 2006 album "The Project" "Roll it Gal" so far seems to be the biggest tune. But till now i've only listened twice to the whole album (to "Roll it Gal" however over and over) but Rishi Rich is an unbelievable producer anyway. He's most innovative, versatile and to the point at the same time, so it takes a while to get a thorough idea of his stuff.

Another Bhangraton release i've been playing this weekend is by the Kray Twinz - Indian Dance Riddim E.P. That's a 6-track one-riddim EP using vocal talent from all over the globe, Jamaican Elephant Man being the most prominent one. I really like their EP too (but i do love one-riddim releases anyway) - then again the Kray Twinz were the musical powerhouse behind Panjabi MC for years, so i didn't expect them to let us down.

That's not much but i'll keep you posted when i find more. I'll surely will


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 7, 2007)

*Please Please Me - Beatles*


----------



## sean7 (May 7, 2007)

Rascalz - Northern Touch
Two-headed Boy - Neutral Milk Hotel
Booka Shade - In White Shadows


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2007)

*Glamorous* - _Fergie ft. Ludacris_

*Akon* - _Don't Matter_

*Lil` Wyte* - _Oxy Cotton _

*Johnny Cash* - _God's Gonna Cut You Down _


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 8, 2007)

*How The West Was Won - Led Zeppelin*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 8, 2007)

Earth Invaders - Björk
Black Coffee In Bed - Squeeze
Daddy Cool - Placebo
Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 8, 2007)

*A Hard Day´s Night - The Beatles*


----------



## alienlanes (May 8, 2007)

Buzzcocks - What Do I Get?


----------



## gunther (May 8, 2007)

The Feelies - The Good Earth
Social Distortion - Prison Bound
Foster And Lloyd - Faster And Llouder
The Reducers - Shinola
Pete Droge - Necktie Second


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 9, 2007)

*Revolver - The Beatles*


----------



## alienlanes (May 9, 2007)

Beck - Truckdrivin' Neighbors Downstairs


----------



## jamie (May 9, 2007)

New Tori!  The American Doll Posse cd. I really like Code Red and the Beauty of Speed right now. Woohoo.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 9, 2007)

jamie said:


> New Tori!  The American Doll Posse cd. I really like Code Red and the Beauty of Speed right now. Woohoo.


she's so absolutely lovely.


----------



## kerrypop (May 9, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Cheeseburger - VeggieTales.
> 
> Argh.



ahhh.. veggietales... The hairbrush song was a personal favorite of my younger brother. 

Personally, I'm listening to that give me the food song that jon blaze put up... ...over and over and over...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Yello - The Eye (CD), right now, 

and soon to come:

The Best of OMD

The Essential Sandra


----------



## jamie (May 9, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> she's so absolutely lovely.



Absolutely agreed...and I had posted before I got to the last song, "Dragon." It is beautiful and very classic Tori.


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 9, 2007)

*Help! - The Beatles*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 9, 2007)

tonight's tracks

Miss U Less, See U More - Faithless
Now We Are Free - Triniti
Off The Hook - CSS
Cannonball - The Breeders

dX


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Cannonball - The Breeders




OoOOoOO what memories you just brought back! Good song - I used to have the CD


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 10, 2007)

all the things you said - T.A.T.U


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2007)

Cry me a River- Justin Timberlake


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 10, 2007)

*Highway to Hell - AC/DC*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 10, 2007)

Tubular Bells III - Mike Oldfield
Dixie Storms - Lone Justice
Insomnia - Faithless
Nemo - Nightwish

dX


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 10, 2007)

*Voodoo Lounge - Rolling Stones*


----------



## Waxwing (May 10, 2007)

Rachel Ray's grating voice. Oh sorry, that's for the hate thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2007)

^^^^ lol- the Rachael Ray hate is welcome here too 


Christina Milan featuring Fabolous- Pop That Thing


----------



## mimosa (May 11, 2007)

I am listening to Regina Spektor.
http://www.reginaspektor.com/


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

I'm listening to my favorite Texas Country station, 99.7 KBCY!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2007)

Lady Sovereign


it's either good, old school (not new) country or crazy rap/hip hop. Go figure.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 11, 2007)

Diggin' on the Grateful Dead while enjoying the wonderful Spring weather here in Seattle!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 12, 2007)

Jason Mraz's _Live from Montalvo_, but I've hit repeat on "Sleeping to Dream" about 10 times this afternoon. I love that boy. I love my boy. *sigh*


----------



## Mishty (May 12, 2007)

Walking after midnight- Patsy Cline
On repeat for almost an hour now...wtf?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

Tiesto featuring Maxi Jazz- Dance4Life


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 12, 2007)

Don't You Want Me - Felix
Something for the Weekend - Divine Comedy
Ordinary Day - Dolores O'Riordan
Don't Give It Up - Siobhan Donaghy

dX - trying to avoid Eurovision


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

Cinderella- Shake Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6m7qWCeSHU&mode=related&search=


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave inspired this new youtube search 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AsId-qVIb4


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy (and any other Breeders fans) 

www.noaloha.com 

 

dX


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 13, 2007)

*Monkey Wrench - Pearl Jam*


----------



## swamptoad (May 14, 2007)

Much earlier today, I was listening to a different version of Michael Jackson's Thriller (Bollywood style)

Here's a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSPvvVfcoAw


----------



## boogiebomb (May 14, 2007)

DebbieBBW said:


> India.Arie's TESTIMONY: VOL. 1 LIFE & RELATIONSHIP



That album is amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boogiebomb (May 14, 2007)

1- 3121 - Prince
2- Everything by Meshuggah
3- Presence - Led Zeppelin
4- Vespertine - Bjork
5- The Cookbook - Missy Elliot


----------



## alienlanes (May 14, 2007)

Ghostface Killah - _Fishscale_


----------



## Tooz (May 14, 2007)

The Goin' Get Tough From The Getgo - Ween >_>


----------



## LJ Rock (May 14, 2007)

Listening to the latest *Groove Collective* album *"People People Music Music"* 

I've always been a fan of their music, and it seemed like they were kind of falling off for a minute. But this album is proof that they still got it.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 14, 2007)

Poison The Well - Nerdy


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 14, 2007)

Eighties stuff tonight

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats
Never Ending Story - Limahl
New Song - Howard Jones
Kayleigh - Marillion
Black Man Ray - China Crisis

dX


----------



## supersoup (May 14, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Poison The Well - Nerdy



you boy, are awesome. loooooove that.


anadivine-alcohol and oxygen


----------



## elle camino (May 14, 2007)

cheeseburger.


----------



## JMCGB (May 14, 2007)

Pretty Girl by Sugarcult


----------



## jamie (May 14, 2007)

Patience - George Michael


----------



## swamptoad (May 14, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> 4- Vespertine - Bjork



Great song! Bjork fan here!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 15, 2007)

Further by VNV-Nation


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 15, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Further by VNV-Nation


 
Love that song, have you ever heard the LifeForce remake?

http://metric.sytes.net/zynaps/ms/Related Music/LifeForce/

So, now, listening to...

Further - LifeForce


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 15, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Love that song, have you ever heard the LifeForce remake?
> 
> http://metric.sytes.net/zynaps/ms/Related Music/LifeForce/
> 
> ...



No, but I definitely shall be momentarily 

I listened to it, and from some reason I can't put my finger on I just don't find it as appealing as the original. I think the female voice is awesome, and the way the formed the underlying beat is great. I didn't like something...it just didn't appeal to me as much as the original. Still a very good song though


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 15, 2007)

Possibly the faint background hiss? Those were not recorded in a studio, I believe, so the quality is less-than-superior.


----------



## panhype (May 15, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Much earlier today, I was listening to a different version of Michael Jackson's Thriller (Bollywood style)
> 
> Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSPvvVfcoAw



Hehehe.. that was fun


----------



## panhype (May 15, 2007)

France Gall - Poupe&#769;e de Cire, Poupe&#769;e de Son
Yep, it's from 1965 and written by Serge Gainsbourg :bow:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=m68nX1efk_c 

View attachment France Gall - PoupÃ©e de Cire2.jpg


----------



## swordchick (May 15, 2007)

jamie said:


> Patience - George Michael


 
I love that album.


----------



## alienlanes (May 15, 2007)

Kool Keith - I'm Seein' Robots


----------



## gunther (May 15, 2007)

Pointed Sticks - Part Of The Noise


----------



## LJ Rock (May 15, 2007)

_*Inventions and Dimensions*_ by *Herbie Hancock*

Classic Blue Note release from the early sixties, a very young Herbie is expiramenting with modality, atonality and free form improv set to some smokin afro-cuban rhythms laid down by Willie Bobo. This is one of my all time favorites for sure!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 15, 2007)

The Only Ones and Paleo.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 15, 2007)

Let It Bee - Voice of the Beehive


----------



## alienlanes (May 15, 2007)

Pavement - She Believes


----------



## Surlysomething (May 15, 2007)

Release the Stars-Rufus Wainwright (new-out today!!)

Love
Love
Love
it.

:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

Teena Marie- Lover girl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfnKTwjD6dk


Lips to Find You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RESHk5a9qRE


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 15, 2007)

Swamped - Lacuna Coil
Sugar - Ladytron
Radiokctivity (William Orbit Mix) - Kraftwerk
Siece Ruairidh - Capercaillie

dX


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 15, 2007)

The Long And Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 15, 2007)

*Let It Be (naked version) - The Beatles*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

Deep Dish vs. Shandi- He's a Dream


----------



## Chimpi (May 15, 2007)

I'm listening to the group that I _always_ listen to.
*Dream Theater* - _Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence: The Test That Stumped Them All_


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 15, 2007)

Bane - Woulda Coulda Shoulda

Excellent modern hardcore!

http://download.yousendit.com/3EDFE6650231B481 <-- in case anyone is actually interested.


----------



## alienlanes (May 15, 2007)

Sonic Youth - Total Trash

A song which has given thousands of college radio DJs their show title .


----------



## supersoup (May 15, 2007)

armsbendback-arms of automation

gah. why do all the bands i adore have to break up?


----------



## Wagimawr (May 16, 2007)

Chris Isaak - Baby Did A Bad Bad Thing

Soup, may I suggest listening to solo members of bands, or one-person acts? Less chance of breaking up.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Sonic Youth - Total Trash
> 
> A song which has given thousands of college radio DJs their show title .



Sweet man! I like listening to The Diamond Sea by Sonic Youth.


----------



## supersoup (May 16, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Chris Isaak - Baby Did A Bad Bad Thing
> 
> Soup, may I suggest listening to solo members of bands, or one-person acts? Less chance of breaking up.



smarrrrrrtypants!!  

i'll look into that, but i can't help loving what i love!! and then watching them disintegrate...hahahaha.


----------



## panhype (May 16, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> ...
> Radiokctivity (William Orbit Mix) - Kraftwerk
> ...



Didn't know that one. And sounds quite good, at least the 30 secs i could here.

Makes me go back to the spectaculary fat version they performed 2002 in Japan: Kraftwerk - Radio Activity (ElectraGlide 2002)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4mmvX40jPcc 

View attachment RadioActivity ElectraGlide2002.jpg


----------



## alienlanes (May 16, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Sweet man! I like listening to The Diamond Sea by Sonic Youth.



Awesome. That's one of my favorite "driving around in early summer with all the windows open" songs .


----------



## Surlysomething (May 18, 2007)

*
Til I can gain control again*

Just like the sun over the mountaintop
You know I'll always come again
You know I love to spend my mornings
Like sunlight dancing on your skin

I've never gone so wrong
As for telling lies to you
What you see is what I am
There is nothing I could hide from you
You see me better than I can

Out on the road that lies before me now
There are some turns where I will spin
I only hope that you can hold me now
Til I can gain control again

And like a lighthouse
you must stand alone
Landmark a safe journey's end
No matter what sea
I've been sailing on
I'll always come back home again

Out on the road that lies before me now
There are some turns where I will spin
I only hope that you can hold me now
Til I can gain control again

I only hope that you can hold me now
Til I can gain control again
-Blue Rodeo


:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 19, 2007)

*With The Beatles*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 19, 2007)

The Pink Panther Theme by Henry Mancini


----------



## sean7 (May 19, 2007)

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah


----------



## AnnMarie (May 19, 2007)

Hey kids, go post in the new thread - this one is now closed!  

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22888


----------

